# Your Day in a Sentence



## LPBeier

In my chronic pain management program we are encouraged to use journals.  As most of you know I have no trouble writing volumes .  One of my class mates finds journaling a task so she found this book where you just write one sentence to describe your day/thoughts, feelings, etc.  I thought it would be fun to try it here.  I'll start by describing my yesterday.

I was flying high with positive energy from group only to be brought back to earth by stumbling over my own feet on the way to my commuter train home but then pampered by my awesome DH!

See, even my sentences are long!


----------



## Kayelle

My day yesterday was boring and uneventful.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> My day yesterday was boring and uneventful.


Wow, Kayelle, I always expect your life to be exciting and full of events!


----------



## Soma

Feeling sad because we're snowed in today (coming down hard with huge flakes, causing drifts on road) I came into the forum to find a happy solution to my failing sweet bread recipe!

(for explanation, see Bolas' thread with videos)


----------



## CWS4322

I'm feeling happy and content today--spending time with dear friends and enjoying being pampered and treated as if I were at the spa.


----------



## Barbara L

Today I feel content and at peace.


----------



## Alix

Labile mood caused by snowstorm issue and resolved by public transportation. 

(Can you tell I'm still at work?)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> My day yesterday was boring and uneventful.



Same here, just another ho-hum day in paradise!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Started out with finding my desk and organizing my day, had a monkey wrench tossed at me and I threw it right back, through perseverance and ingenuity my desk was cleared 15 minutes early.


----------



## taxlady

Regular sort of ho hum day and then a minor fight with DH.


----------



## babetoo

spent the day feeling sorry for myself that i feel lousy.


----------



## GB

Today was one of my most productive days in years.


----------



## LPBeier

My day has been brightened by the number of people who have responded to this thread!


----------



## bakechef

Started out at work, came home and decorated a birthday cake for a friend, took friend to dinner at a Mexican restaurant, followed by a comedy show downtown.


----------



## Dawgluver

Despite a 2 hour school delay, I got a huge amount of paperwork done!


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> My day has been brightened by the number of people who have responded to this thread!


+1


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> My day has been brightened by the number of people who have responded to this thread!



I agree that "less is more" and we are all limited one sentence instead of longwinded responses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating before I go to Costco, smart idea, might save some money!


----------



## Andy M.

Today is a run-around day so we dropped SO's car off for an oil change and went to Lowes for a doodad to fix the tub drain and a couple of containers of Home Defense Max to keep the ants outside this spring and SO got a lamp for the back bedroom so we needed some bulbs as well, which then led us to BJs where we bought cheese and to the supermarket for grocery shopping but their power went out as we arrived so that didn't work out and now we are home waiting to have lunch and for the car dealer to call that the car is ready for pick up which means going out again and hopefully we will get home in time for cocktails before dinner and I'll cook dinner and then who knows what will happen.


----------



## taxlady

Talk about a run-on sentence...


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Talk about a run-on sentence...




It's been a busy day...


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> It's been a busy day...



I can tell.


----------



## Siegal

Like mothers, taxes are often misunderstood, but seldom forgotten - lord bramwell


----------



## LPBeier

My day is saddened by the fact that my Dad was rushed back to the hospital last night and he has pneumonia so I will be dividing my time between visiting him and cleaning out his room at the care home.


----------



## Claire

Mine?  Lazy.


----------



## Andy M.

Claire said:


> Mine?  Lazy.





Rules violation! Rules Violation!

That's two sentences!


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> Mine?  Lazy.





Andy M. said:


> Rules violation! Rules Violation!
> 
> That's two sentences!



From Mr. Run-on Sentence


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> From Mr. Run-on Sentence




Yeah, but it was only one sentence.  I'm not a rule breaker!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Yeah, but it was only one sentence.  I'm not a rule breaker!



I never said you were. 

Just bein' a smart arse.


----------



## Barbara L

Look at the first sentence of "A Tale of Two Cities!" 

"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way—in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."

Laurie, I'm sorry for the bad turn. I am praying for your dad and you.


----------



## Barbara L

About all I have gotten done today is my Bible reading, but now we are headed to Best Buy and then to our friends' for dinner and a movie.


----------



## babetoo

i feel better today.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm glad Babe is feeling better, going to overlook Claire's "rule violation" , trying to stop laughing at Taxlady and Andy then pour myself a nice cup of tea and enjoy before conquering the mountain of stuff brought back from Dad's room .


----------



## taxlady

I'm still trying to fight off the lurgy with the bad coughing and sore lungs.


----------



## chopper

I started the day with a cup of tea, had breakfast, took the dogs on a romp, went to a town meeting, stopped by the store, made hamburgers and sweet tater fries, ate, cleaned up, and now I am ending the day with a cup of tea.


----------



## simonbaker

Had a lazy morning here. First saturday  in a long time where we did'nt have to work or go someplace.


----------



## Barbara L

I am feeling very excited tonight, and I can't wait for my new computer to arrive (at Best Buy) so I can get it hooked up to my new printer/scanner and 27 inch monitor!

P.S. Extra excited that when they rang the computer up, it turned out to be marked down $330!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Barbara L said:


> I am feeling very excited tonight, and I can't wait for my new computer to arrive (at Best Buy) so I can get it hooked up to my new printer/scanner and 27 inch monitor!
> 
> P.S. Extra excited that when they rang the computer up, it turned out to be marked down $330!




It is always fun to have that little kid on Christmas eve feeling, ya never outgrow it! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Barbara L

Aunt Bea said:


> It is always fun to have that little kid on Christmas eve feeling, ya never outgrow it!
> 
> Enjoy!


Yes, it is a great feeling, and I never will outgrow it!  Thanks!


----------



## Addie

I spent Saturday fighting my way out of the hospital. Had to stay an extra four hours. They wanted me to get one more bag of fluids. So I agreed. I was in such a hurry  to get out of there before they found something else to keep me, that I forgot my pocketbook. Sun #1 had to go back and get it. Fortunately we were only a block away from the hospital. 

Then when I got home, I spent the rest of the day catching up with emails from DC friends. It's nice to know you are missed.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, that wasn't one sentence


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing sunday morning thus far.


----------



## Addie

Cleaning the bathroom top to bottom and this is one sentence.


----------



## LPBeier

I was able to sleep in, have DH bring me a beautiful breakfast in bed, and am now getting ready to go to the hospital, so it is a day of mixed emotions.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Cleaning the bathroom top to bottom and this is one sentence.


----------



## LPBeier

My day got brighter when I caught up with 3 great friends and a person I haven't seen in about 13 years!


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing, Busy & Enjoyable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Long day of hot flashes and now my feet are freezing, the Oscars are on and I switched to Star Trek.


----------



## DampCharcoal

When I was 37,

It was a very good day,

I bought a cut of beef, 

that didn't quite, um, stink,

'Twas a good idea I think,

I'll buy a grinder that's great

I'll never again complain,

When I am 38.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Okay, not one sentence but I couldn't help it!


----------



## Dawgluver

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> When I was 37,
> 
> It was a very good day,
> 
> I bought a cut of beef,
> 
> that didn't quite, um, stink,
> 
> 'Twas a good idea I think,
> 
> I'll buy a grinder that's great
> 
> I'll never again complain,
> 
> When I am 38.



Nice Sinatra, Damp, oh to be 38 again!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Nice Sinatra, Damp, oh to be 38 again!



I preferred early 40's. 

Of course, by then I was rid of the first husband.


----------



## LPBeier

DampCharcoal said:


> Okay, not one sentence but I couldn't help it!


Commas and spaces denote a sentence with a period on the end - poetic style is allowed


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Long day of hot flashes and now my feet are freezing, the Oscars are on and I switched to Star Trek.


 
Well, I don't think you want to hear that I never had not even one hot flash. So I won't tell you that. 

Hot flashes are miserable and you have my sympathy. I watched my daughter go through it. Changing nighgows sometimes twice or more each night.


----------



## taxlady

I didn't have hot flashes. I did however have "personal tropical vacations".


----------



## vitauta

one day in october of two thousand eight my
father died 
and then in two thousand eleven my
mom she died too so
in two thousand twelve i 
find myself wondering how
to end this tale of an aging orphan
in two thousand twelve


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I didn't have hot flashes. I did however have "personal tropical vacations".


 
My girlfriend in Geogia has a little girl inside her that plays with matches.


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> one day in october of two thousand eight my
> father died
> and then in two thousand eleven my
> mom she died too so
> in two thousand twelve i
> find myself wondering how
> to end this tale of an aging orphan
> in two thousand twelve



Years ago I read that we do not become adults until both of our parents are dead, 
I did not fully understand that until it finally happened, 
it is a sad truth,  
I still hear the voices,
when I need them they appear.  
they live on in me.


----------



## Claire

vitauta said:


> one day in october of two thousand eight my
> father died
> and then in two thousand eleven my
> mom she died too so
> in two thousand twelve i
> find myself wondering how
> to end this tale of an aging orphan
> in two thousand twelve



Lucky me, at 57 I guess I'm still a child.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Woke up at 06.30, in the cafe next to the office at 08.00 to have egg, bacon and toast but their oven was broken so had toast and jam worked from 09.00 till 17.00, went to the market on the way home and bought some fresh coriander, chillis and chicken to prepare my chicken korma and now laid on the sofa thinking about tomorrows day at work and if the oven will be working


----------



## buckytom

work - no sleep, then home for annoyingly interrupted sleep, now doing dishes and making my overnight "lunch", then dinner, homework, doc apointment, and back to work.


there, that was _like_ a sentence.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> work - no sleep, then home for annoyingly interrupted sleep, now doing dishes and making my overnight "lunch": then dinner, homework, doc apointment, and back to work.
> 
> there, that was _like_ a sentence.


 
With the proper punctuation, it could become a compound sentence. Place a semi colon after lunch. 

I know, I am a smart-ass.


----------



## Claire

Started day at 2 a.m. with doggie; wash curtains, clean cobwebs; boring.


----------



## simonbaker

Worked in the cafe. Good coffee crowd with a short lunch rush.  Feels good to sit down & put my feet up. The big talk of the day is the big storm coming in.


----------



## babetoo

as i am still a tiny bit sick, slept the day away.


----------



## CWS4322

*Borta bra men hemma bäst.*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> *Borta bra men hemma bäst.*



You made it home, safe and sound.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> *Borta bra men hemma bäst.*



Welcome home. Made in time for some overnight snow.


----------



## LPBeier

What was a very sad day became better when I was able to talk to a young Mom from my church who just went through what I am with her Mom and we are going to get together as we are both feeling very lonely.


----------



## TATTRAT

For a Monday, short, and rather quiet, leading to a nice mid-day nap and the anticipation of what Tuesday will bring.


----------



## Barbara L

Other than "hitting the jackpot" as our mail lady Missy said when she delivered an armful of packages, and when UPS brought two packages, Monday was an extremely uneventful, sleepy day.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from work.  Slow day with all this freezing rain. Nice to finally get home & relax.


----------



## buckytom

work sucked, then sleep sucked also before i fired up the smoker and played baseball, lacrosse, and hockey with my boy until dinner, homework, and video games.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Work, deposition (I made the lawyer laugh), shopping and home, eating Popsicles.


----------



## Dawgluver

Two of my beloved colleagues get to retire at the end of this year and enjoy reminding me of it, and while I am extremely jealous, I will truly miss them.


----------



## babetoo

still sick and sick and tired of being sick.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> still sick and sick and tired of being sick.


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## taxlady

Tired of coughing and being ill, though I had some good news today.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Tired of coughing and being ill, though I had some good news today.



We would like to hear your good news, Taxlady!


----------



## simonbaker

Hope you are feeling better!  Good news always helps too.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We would like to hear your good news, Taxlady!



Money showed up in my bank account.

Now I can buy a "new" used Volvo. The one I have is 20 years old and showing it.


----------



## Barbara L

Nothing much got done today other than a load of laundry, cooking supper, eating, watching "The Mist," and watching a little TV.


----------



## LPBeier

Was glad that my Dad is resting more comfortably today and got some time with my hubby watching "Unforgettable".


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from work, another pretty slow day.  aaaaaaaglad to have a few caterinngs going out the back door.  Looking at doing some direct mailing to help promote the business.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Just got home from work, another pretty slow day. aaaaaaaglad to have a few caterinngs going out the back door. Looking at doing some direct mailing to help promote the business.


 
A PR friend once told me, if  you are working on a shoestring and want to scare up business, go through the yellow pages and send notices to full page ads. They are the ones with the big bucks. Also if you can find out the name of the secretary, all the better. She is the one who will ordeer the catering.


----------



## simonbaker

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

After a long, hot, relaxing shower I nearly tripped on a toddler hug and found myself smeared with toddler boogers.


----------



## Soma

Feeling flu-ey, worked on machine-embroidering my quilt ALL DAY (between naps, watching TV news, reading). Flu makes me very sleepy-tired. But not too tired to run a sewing machine, heh.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> After a long, hot, relaxing shower I nearly tripped on a toddler hug and found myself smeared with toddler boogers.


 
Now that is love

When Son #3 was small, I wa trying to teach him without much success to share. A few days later he made me an offereing I had to refuse. "Here Mommy, I am going to share this with you." He had just picked his nose and was sharing it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> Now that is love
> 
> When Son #3 was small, I wa trying to teach him without much success to share. A few days later he made me an offereing I had to refuse. "Here Mommy, I am going to share this with you." He had just picked his nose and was sharing it.



Lol! Cute. As much as I want to find a place for Rol and I so we can get out of the family's basement and let them get back to normal, I'm going to miss seeing the niece and nephews every day.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Lol! Cute. As much as I want to find a place for Rol and I so we can get out of the family's basement and let them get back to normal, I'm going to miss seeing the niece and nephews every day.


 
Inside of every unhappy situation, you sometimes have to hunt for the good. Neices and nephews are your good side. And when you and Rol are in a place of your own, that will be the good side. The unhappy side will be missing the neices and nephews. It is a trade-off. If I see rockets of red glare in the night's air, I will know you have found a job and are in the planning stage of moving out. Hang in there! It will happen soon. Of that I am sure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Out for a stroll in the snow, hit a patch of black ice, landing on one knee...Ouch!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Out for a stroll in the snow, hit a patch of black ice, landing on one knee...Ouch!


 
No more strolls for you. You don't know how to do it right. You'll do anything to get out of work!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Out for a stroll in the snow, hit a patch of black ice, landing on one knee...Ouch!



Oh no!  Hope you're OK.

Funny how the tiniest bit of ice can do such damage.  I broke an ankle a few years ago just getting the mail, on a 5 inch patch of ice.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Out for a stroll in the snow, hit a patch of black ice, landing on one knee...Ouch!



Ouch. I feel for you. I've done that way too many times. I'm surprised I've never broken my knee cap. You're a nurse so you know how to take care of an injury. Make sure you do and I hope you're not seriously hurt.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Ouch. I feel for you. I've done that way too many times. I'm surprised I've never broken my knee cap. You're a nurse so you know how to take care of an injury. Make sure you do and I hope you're not seriously hurt.



Just be glad you haven't broken your kneecap. I've broken the same one twice. When you can't bend your knee (when it's in a brace) you can't sit properly. You can't drive your car. It's a real PITA. First time was on ice, second time was in the dark on some patio tiles left on the sidewalk. BTW, if you ever suspect a broken kneecap, do your best not to walk on it and if you do have to, do it without bending the knee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> No more strolls for you. You don't know how to do it right. You'll do anything to get out of work!



I stayed at work, the knee is just bruised and works fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Ouch. I feel for you. I've done that way too many times. I'm surprised I've never broken my knee cap. You're a nurse so you know how to take care of an injury. Make sure you do and I hope you're not seriously hurt.



I usually land on my butt, all 4 paws in the air.


----------



## LPBeier

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> After a long, hot, relaxing shower I nearly tripped on a toddler hug and found myself smeared with toddler boogers.



Thank you for this as I really need cheering up today and you are the third one to do so, so it has been a very good day (plus my Dad was quite peaceful while I visited).


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I usually land on my butt, all 4 paws in the air.


That's what I did last Thursday, no ice involved at all


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> That's what I did last Thursday, no ice involved at all



My boss about freaked and I was worried I would land on Patron, I got lucky this time.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I stayed at work, the knee is just bruised and works fine.


 
It's your feet that don't work too great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The feet know exactly how to find that 12 inch patch of black ice under the snow...


----------



## Andy M.

I've done it twice.  First time I broke a wrist and tailbone, last time I was luckier.


----------



## Soma

Wouldn't it be nice if, on a food forum, we could ban all talk about bodily fluids? My 30-something daughter swore me to it a few years ago, when that's all my aging parents could talk about.

 Just sayin'.....


----------



## LPBeier

My day has started very early but very nicely with my puppies at my feet keeping them warm and my hubby bringing me a nice hot cup of tea as he kisses me goodbye!

(Hopefully we have the thread back on track now )


----------



## Andy M.

Up early today.  Grandson came at 7:00 AM.  It's snowing.  The first 'real' storm of the season.  I think we'll crank up the revitalized Kitchen Aid and make some chocolate chip cookies.  Steven likes chocolate chip cookies so maybe he'll actually eat some.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Up early today.  Grandson came at 7:00 AM.  It's snowing.  The first 'real' storm of the season.  I think we'll crank up the revitalized Kitchen Aid and make some chocolate chip cookies.  Steven likes chocolate chip cookies so maybe he'll actually eat some.



Careful, Andy...or the sentence police will be after you 

But I will certainly take one of those chocolate cookies with a glass of milk


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Careful, Andy...or the sentence police will be after you
> 
> But I will certainly take one of those chocolate cookies with a glass of milk



I forgot where I was.  My sincerest apologies to the thread police.  

You're welcome to a cookie or more.  With or without nuts??  I'm making some of both.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I forgot where I was.  My sincerest apologies to the thread police.
> 
> You're welcome to a cookie or more.  With or without nuts??  I'm making some of both.



I need a flashing light emoticon...


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I forgot where I was.  My sincerest apologies to the thread police.
> 
> You're welcome to a cookie or more.  With or without nuts??  I'm making some of both.



Can I have one of each please?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Can I have one of each please?



OK, if you're willing to look the other way on the sentence violation thing.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> OK, if you're willing to look the other way on the sentence violation thing.


I am, just be on the lookout for Taxlady!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I am, just be on the lookout for Taxlady!



Those vigilantes can be a real problem.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I am, just be on the lookout for Taxlady!





And here I was willing to look the other way today.  Sheesh!

May I please have a cookie?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> And here I was willing to look the other way today.  Sheesh!
> 
> May I please have a cookie?



I guess I'd better make a double batch.  I hope the mixer can handle it...


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I've done it twice. First time I broke a wrist and tailbone, last time I was luckier.


 
Son #3 managed by the time he was in the 9th grade to break 10 bones just through stupid foolishness. But the most painful injury he received was to his tailbone. He was born with a double tailbone. They each go in directions opposite from each other. He fell off backwards from the top of a slide when he was five y.o. and landed on his tailbones. It took close to a year for the pain to completely disappear. 

The daycare where I had him set me off bigtime. Not for the fall, but for what I heard one of the teachers say to him. He was crying when he went to sit down and she told him to be a man and stop acting like a baby. She got fired that day. And I have never regretted my part in her dismissal. A five y.o. is not a man. They are five years old. And their bones are still developing and growing.


----------



## TATTRAT

Long is just a word, and not a sentence, but now it is, LONG.


----------



## Claire

Busy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Work was extremely frustrating today, and while a colleague and I were discussing said frustrations, I heard her say,"Damn, I'm getting a speeding ticket," and we had to hang up.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Work was extremely frustrating today, and while a colleague and I were discussing said frustrations, I heard her say,"Damn, I'm getting a speeding ticket," and we had to hang up.



Your friend got a speeding ticket while talking to you!!??  I sure hope that person was using a head set.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Your friend got a speeding ticket while talking to you!!??  I sure hope that person was using a head set.



Yes she was.  She tends to have a lead foot....


----------



## Addie

Have any of you girls noticed how silly the boys are acting tonight?


----------



## LPBeier

Any difficult day becomes easier when you have a friend that will hold your hand, cry with you, pray with you and bring you homemade wontons for dinner!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Have any of you girls noticed how silly the boys are acting tonight?


Should tonight be different from any other?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Kids, shopping and the cat helped make the day a good one.


----------



## Barbara L

Today was spent spending, as we bought a new shed, a part for our air conditioner, over $300 in prescription medicines, take-out Chinese food, and a few ebay purchases.


----------



## simonbaker

Happy friday to all!  Ready for a cocktail & putting my feet up after a long day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hectic, frenzied and utterly enjoyable.


----------



## LPBeier

A day filled with mixed emotions and wonderful friends.


----------



## TATTRAT

Glad it is over, glad it is a three day weekend, glad for rainy weather as I won't feel guilty about doing ab-so-lute-ly NADA.


----------



## taxlady

TATTRAT said:


> Glad it is over, glad it is a three day weekend, glad for rainy weather as I won't feel guilty about doing ab-so-lute-ly NADA.



It's a three day weekend?


----------



## TATTRAT

taxlady said:


> It's a three day weekend?



I am off on Monday for medical crap. . .it's a day off work, but it won't be a "day off". . .I just get to sleep in, as opposed to the typical being at work at 4AM.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I hate being sick but I have an amazing neice that made my day much better.


----------



## Addie

My day started out crappy, but got better as it wore on.


----------



## Claire

TATTRAT said:


> I am off on Monday for medical crap. . .it's a day off work, but it won't be a "day off". . .I just get to sleep in, as opposed to the typical being at work at 4AM.


Gee, you  had me going there!  My birthday is Monday, but the last I heard, no one declared it a national holiday!


----------



## simonbaker

The day is starting off relaxing, off to work, then spending time with the "other side" of the family.  Trying to go into it positive.


----------



## taxlady

TATTRAT said:


> I am off on Monday for medical crap. . .it's a day off work, but it won't be a "day off". . .I just get to sleep in, as opposed to the typical being at work at 4AM.



Getting to sleep in is good.


----------



## Addie

The day has started off great; I will get back to you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We will be heading out on a foraging operation, hope to nab us a 47" LG Flat screen.


----------



## Andy M.

Enjoying a breakfast of onion bagel with cream cheese and lox along with a cup or two of Dunkin Donuts dark roast.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We will be heading out on a foraging operation, hope to nab us a 47" LG Flat screen.


 
I have a 47" Samsung and I love it. A gift from my kids. My computer monitor is almot as big.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We will be heading out on a foraging operation, hope to nab us a 47" LG Flat screen.




Nothing like a giant screen to watch the Red Sox!  Enjoy!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Nothing like a giant screen to watch the Red Sox! Enjoy!


 
Or the Pats, Celtics or Bruins! Any Boston team.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Nothing like a giant screen to watch the Red Sox!  Enjoy!


I totally agree, as long as they are not playing the Blue Jays (they can whoop the fannies off of the Jays most of the time so I have to cheer for the Canadian underdog ).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Nothing like a giant screen to watch the Red Sox!  Enjoy!



I just want to watch Star Wars...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We will be heading out on a foraging operation, hope to nab us a 47" LG Flat screen.


We have 43" of HD awesomeness with surround sound and blueray!


----------



## LPBeier

I am looking forward to a day of puttering around, getting my house back in order while still being mindful of my grieving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am looking forward to a day of puttering around, getting my house back in order while still being mindful of my grieving.



You probably thought of this already...do his homecare workers know?

{{{{{LP}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You probably thought of this already...do his homecare workers know?
> 
> {{{{{LP}}}}}


I phoned the office yesterday and our coordinator was going to let them know; however one has another client in the complex and is usually coming or going when DH is walking the dogs so he broke the news.  She was his main worker (5 days a week) and took it very hard.  She was so good with him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I phoned the office yesterday and our coordinator was going to let them know; however one has another client in the complex and is usually coming or going when DH is walking the dogs so he broke the news.  She was his main worker (5 days a week) and took it very hard.  She was so good with him.



Sometimes it is a shock to discover a favorite has passed, I only find out by reading the obits.  I'm not blaming anybody, the family has enough on their plate to worry about.  But, I do find it a comfort to know.


----------



## babetoo

worked my butt off in the yard. i am to old for that stuff. will be stiff tonight, i'll bet. but the yard is looking better. my gardener just stopped showing up.


----------



## taxlady

Woke up with sore throat again and coughed a bunch.


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished supper. DH was going to be so nice & cook tonight. It was awful! Undercooked & fatty paper thin ribeyes with a baked potato. Argg!  He's complaining no one ate much but it was everything we could do to choke down what we did eat. Not sure I should say something or just avoid this fight tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Just finished supper. DH was going to be so nice & cook tonight. It was awful! Undercooked & fatty paper thin ribeyes with a baked potato. Argg!  He's complaining no one ate much but it was everything we could do to choke down what we did eat. Not sure I should say something or just avoid this fight tonight.



Oh, sweetie.  At least he tried.  DH gets underfoot, I task him with cheese grating and garlic chopping.  Then he tells me that I'm in HIS way.  I smile sweetly and continue browning/cooking/ saucing.  The knives are all on MY side of the kitchen.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> ...  The knives are all on MY side of the kitchen.


----------



## Barbara L

We took a friend from church out for lunch and have had a nice, relaxing day.


----------



## glwestcott

Yard work then a long fast twisty motorcycle ride  with good times cooking after.


----------



## TATTRAT

long, fast, over.


----------



## LPBeier

I had a very quiet day, sleeping in the morning and watching TV in the afternoon then falling over the dog toy basket in the evening (it's okay, the only thing broken was the basket and it came from the dollar store!).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I had a very quiet day, sleeping in the morning and watching TV in the afternoon then falling over the dog toy basket in the evening (it's okay, the only thing broken was the basket and it came from the dollar store!).



That's it, I'm buying us each a set of training wheels.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's it, I'm buying us each a set of training wheels.


----------



## simonbaker

Quiet day here.


----------



## 4meandthem

At 5:30am my 3 yr old son started projectile vomitting from the top of the carpeted stairs.


----------



## taxlady

4meandthem said:


> At 5:30am my 3 yr old son started projectile vomitting from the top of the carpeted stairs.



Oh no! That's not the way to start your day.


----------



## 4meandthem

Agreed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> At 5:30am my 3 yr old son started projectile vomitting from the top of the carpeted stairs.



Oh, that poor baby!  Give him some extra hugs from me.


----------



## Andy M.

4meandthem said:


> At 5:30am my 3 yr old son started projectile vomitting from the top of the carpeted stairs.



Your first reaction is, "Oh you poor baby!". 

Your second reaction is, "Crap, I have to clean that up!"


----------



## Barbara L

Mine was a typical, ordinary, average day until NOW because NOW my new computer is about to be set up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Busy day, lazy eve...off to bed!


----------



## Barbara L

Awwww rats, James doesn't feel well, so even though I could do it myself, it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Just finished supper. DH was going to be so nice & cook tonight. It was awful! Undercooked & fatty paper thin ribeyes with a baked potato. Argg! He's complaining no one ate much but it was everything we could do to choke down what we did eat. Not sure I should say something or just avoid this fight tonight.


 
He tried. You can't ask for more. And bringing it up after the fact won't solve the problem. Only create one. Just say 'Thank You' and be grateful. Next time tell him you are in the mood for a nice can of Campblell's soup.


----------



## Addie

Barbara L said:


> Mine was a typical, ordinary, average day until NOW because NOW my new computer is about to be set up!


 
A new computer always brightens my day.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Overly contemplative today so I wrote a poem about what was bothering me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Started out slow, rapidly approaching hysteria, nurses meeting, extra hour at work and when I got home my new De Buyer pans were here!


----------



## babetoo

slept late. then just piddled around. moved stuff from point a to point b. and rearranging the house decorating  stuff just for a change. cleaned underneath the bathroom sink. was ruthless, throwing away stuff i haven't used in a long time. getting ready to go to grandson's house. somehow i stay busy.


----------



## Andy M.

Decided to make a childhood favorite dish for dinner but had to run out to Penzeys for mint and while I was out and about, stopped at an Armenian market and bought some lamejun for lunch.


----------



## Alix

As my first day off in over a week, I could think of better ways to spend it than at the dentist and grocery shopping!


----------



## rozz

Battling a migraine all day while online shopping for cookware.


----------



## LPBeier

Yesterday was wonderful, spending much of it here in light-hearted banter, while cooking DH his best meal in about two weeks (much thanks to Alix) and talking to a dear family friend about memories with Dad.


----------



## Andy M.

Just eating breakfast, too early for a whole sentence.


----------



## rozz

Slide whistles, so many slide whistles.


----------



## CWS4322

Where is an IT person why I need one--took me an hour to hook up my new laptop/docking station so I could use two monitors.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Where is an IT person why I need one--took me an hour to hook up my new laptop/docking station so I could use two monitors.



Oh shiny; I want's me two monitors. (DH has three, but needs them for work.)


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Oh shiny; I want's me two monitors. (DH has three, but needs them for work.)


It is AMAZING how much faster I can get stuff done when I can go from one monitor to another...I don't think I could  survive with just one monitor (I wish I could connect 4 to my laptop--I have 4 monitors, but don't have the video cards/ports for all of them). Try it, TL, you'll never look back. I bet it would be really handy for you to have 2 monitors connected during tax season...I think I bought the last flat screen monitor for around $100.


----------



## Claire

Clean up after party last night.


----------



## CharlieD

I'll do it in a word: Sucks!


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> I'll do it in a word: Sucks!



(((Hugs Charlie)))


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Played with the nephews outside today.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've got a headache,  live steam heat, a leak,and wall to wall carpet.


----------



## taxlady

Was supposed to go to a different Danish Club meeting and look at used Volvos, but I got a bad feeling about driving, so I made a really tasty supper.


----------



## babetoo

short


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Laughing so hard at Patron in the office, it was amazing we got any work done.


----------



## simonbaker

Started out a busy day at work, good coffe crowd, several people standing in line, just then I got a phone call. Dh's mom passed away this morning.  Big suprise. We were all just there last weekend to celebrate her 88th birthday.  His sister found her in her chair this morning.

It's the 3rd death in 3 days here. The first was a 78 year old gal from church. She complained about a stomach ache. Went home, put on her p.j's & they found her about 7 pm in bed, dead.    
Another was a 58 year old hair stylist (first cousin) Her shop was in her home. She sat down to put her feet up after a couple of appointments. Her husband found her dead in her chair a few hours later.
Then today my mother in law.  Crazy how all of them were so sudden with no warning. No hospitalization or illness.
I feel like I have been going through this day in a haze.


----------



## rozz

I love wearing spring swing dresses!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Started out a busy day at work, good coffe crowd, several people standing in line, just then I got a phone call. Dh's mom passed away this morning.  Big suprise. We were all just there last weekend to celebrate her 88th birthday.  His sister found her in her chair this morning.
> 
> It's the 3rd death in 3 days here. The first was a 78 year old gal from church. She complained about a stomach ache. Went home, put on her p.j's & they found her about 7 pm in bed, dead.
> Another was a 58 year old hair stylist (first cousin) Her shop was in her home. She sat down to put her feet up after a couple of appointments. Her husband found her dead in her chair a few hours later.
> Then today my mother in law.  Crazy how all of them were so sudden with no warning. No hospitalization or illness.
> I feel like I have been going through this day in a haze.



Sounds like your MIL had the perfect Birthday and was able to see all the people she loved.  Not saying it is a good thing she died, but often a person puts off dying until they can fulfill seeing everyone together one last time.

My condolences and I feel for your losses.  {{{{{SB}}}}}


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds like your MIL had the perfect Birthday and was able to see all the people she loved. Not saying it is a good thing she died, but often a person puts off dying until they can fulfill seeing everyone together one last time.
> 
> My condolences and I feel for your losses. {{{{{SB}}}}}


Thank you.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds like your MIL had the perfect Birthday and was able to see all the people she loved.  Not saying it is a good thing she died, but often a person puts off dying until they can fulfill seeing everyone together one last time.
> 
> My condolences and I feel for your losses.  {{{{{SB}}}}}



What PF said. And (((hugs SB)))


----------



## rozz

I am sorry for your loss, simonbaker.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Started out a busy day at work, good coffe crowd, several people standing in line, just then I got a phone call. Dh's mom passed away this morning.  Big suprise. We were all just there last weekend to celebrate her 88th birthday.  His sister found her in her chair this morning.
> 
> It's the 3rd death in 3 days here. The first was a 78 year old gal from church. She complained about a stomach ache. Went home, put on her p.j's & they found her about 7 pm in bed, dead.
> Another was a 58 year old hair stylist (first cousin) Her shop was in her home. She sat down to put her feet up after a couple of appointments. Her husband found her dead in her chair a few hours later.
> Then today my mother in law.  Crazy how all of them were so sudden with no warning. No hospitalization or illness.
> I feel like I have been going through this day in a haze.



Oh, Simonbaker.  So, so sorry.  My sincerest condolences.  So glad your MIL got to see her loved ones.


----------



## niquejim

Too much stress from work, my wife's(whom I love with all my being) fibromyalgia/chronic fatigue and the in-laws, which one has to go

Was this too strong
"The side of the family going to Utah, have fun. I won’t be there for Easter and I don’t know when I’ll be out...Maybe when you ask , or at least tell us everyone is going on a trip. Have a good time"


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you all for your condolences & best wishes. It's very touching & much appreciated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very lazy, I did manage to take 3 online courses for continuing education and gained 3 contact hours, now wondering what to do for the next few hours before I go to sleep.


----------



## Claire

Got up & dressed & out of the house in 15 minutes; hiked to Zumba and back.


----------



## buckytom

my condolences for all of your losses, sb. hopefully itt's done now for a long time.

crappy day at work, followed by short sleep, followed by buying my little guy his first real baseball mitt, and the darth maul double light saber.

a great battle of plastic swords ensued, until we were called in for dinner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> my condolences for all of your losses, sb. hopefully itt's done now for a long time.
> 
> crappy day at work, followed by short sleep, followed by buying my little guy his first real baseball mitt, and the darth maul double light saber.
> 
> a great battle of plastic swords ensued, until we were called in for dinner.



Shrek and I play with our light sabers in the park, in the dark...fun!


----------



## taxlady

Worked a bit on cleaning up my contact list from Outlook, using OpenOffice Calc; made a yummy supper; tried to go for a walk, but the wind grabbed my  brollie and dragged me onto the street, so I closed it and went home.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Shrek and I play with our light sabers in the park, in the dark...fun!



Can I borrow them, please, assuming they are real working light sabers as I have a really good use for them...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Can I borrow them, please, assuming they are real working light sabers as I have a really good use for them...



They are just the toys, but they are fun...we get weird looks when we use them in the daytime.  Something about old folks battling...


----------



## babetoo

slept most of the day. will check if doubling dose of blood pressure is making me sleepy. doubled on dr. orders.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> slept most of the day. will check if doubling dose of blood pressure is making me sleepy. doubled on dr. orders.



That is a distinct possibility.  How long are you staying up when you do get up?


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Great day back to work tommorow after almost 2 months off already dreading it broken dentures with a ping hammer not mine insane dentist lovely dairy free chocolate pie for dessert perfect ending to a wonderful day.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very lazy, I did manage to take 3 online courses for continuing education and gained 3 contact hours, now wondering what to do for the next few hours before I go to sleep.


 
Too bad your work experience on a day to day basis can't count for CE. Every so often my son goes to conferences and they do count for his required CE. 

Even though he is a PA and not a DR he has proven himself on the job and now some of the doctors ask him for advice. And the hosital is going to be hiring more PAs. He has been given the position of being responsible for the program and is writing up the protocol for them. He will be their supervisor. I wonder if that will go toward any of his CE requirements. He is in the ER. He has quite a puff file that has followed him right along his career from paramedic to PA.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Too bad your work experience on a day to day basis can't count for CE. Every so often my son goes to conferences and they do count for his required CE.
> 
> Even though he is a PA and not a DR he has proven himself on the job and now some of the doctors ask him for advice. And the hosital is going to be hiring more PAs. He has been given the position of being responsible for the program and is writing up the protocol for them. He will be their supervisor. I wonder if that will go toward any of his CE requirements. He is in the ER. He has quite a puff file that has followed him right along his career from paramedic to PA.



You would think that working would add to your CE, but it doesn't.  Montana just started requiring CE's for nurses last year.  We have to get 24 hours in two years.  It used to be our Inservices counted as CE, but now they don't.  We have to take formal courses that cost money.  They also have to encompass a wide range of topics...I refuse to take Pediatric CE courses, I don't work with kids and I never will.  I was lucky to find an accredited company that offers a wide range of Geriatric CE's.  I have signed up for three courses, Aging & Long term Care, Osteoporosis and Alzheimer's.  

The three hours I got yesterday were on Acute Coronary Syndrome, mostly out of curiosity to see if my care is being tailored to the recommended guidelines and if my "numbers" are where they should be.  I am right in line with all the guidelines and recommended levels.


----------



## LPBeier

Yesterday was up and down with good news that all my stomach biopsies came out clear but realization that the only way I can feel better with my throat problems is to be on prednisone which does crappy things to my moods.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You would think that working would add to your CE, but it doesn't. Montana just started requiring CE's for nurses last year. We have to get 24 hours in two years. It used to be our Inservices counted as CE, but now they don't. We have to take formal courses that cost money. They also have to encompass a wide range of topics...I refuse to take Pediatric CE courses, I don't work with kids and I never will. I was lucky to find an accredited company that offers a wide range of Geriatric CE's. I have signed up for three courses, Aging & Long term Care, Osteoporosis and Alzheimer's.
> 
> The three hours I got yesterday were on Acute Coronary Syndrome, mostly out of curiosity to see if my care is being tailored to the recommended guidelines and if my "numbers" are where they should be. I am right in line with all the guidelines and recommended levels.


 
CE requirements here are pretty strict. Even for the CNA's. Considering how low their pay is, I don't see how they can afford to be taking CE courses. In this state, if you hold a license for a service that serves the public, you have to take CE courses. Including plumbers, electricians, etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Yesterday was up and down with good news that all my stomach biopsies came out clear but realization that the only way I can feel better with my throat problems is to be on prednisone which does crappy things to my moods.



Kinda like PMS...feel for ya!  But if that helps your swallowing problem...hard to turn that down!  {{{{{LP}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I worked my buns off and still managed to not get done what I should have, luckily my co-worker who I've been covering for will be back next week so I can get back to my job, and when I got home...a donation for my Relay For Life was arriving from friends and my parents have started me off with a generous donation, it puts me at the top already and we just got started.


----------



## TATTRAT

Over, and for that I am thankful.


----------



## simonbaker

Busy & full & glad it's behind me.  Happy Friday!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

It has just started and just about to jump in the shower and get myself down to the local market and see what goodies they have


----------



## buckytom

snore snore snore, wake up,  measure cut and screw, chase  evil little ungrateful bastards around for an hour and a half, go home, put boy to bed, head into the city for souvlaki, then into work.


----------



## LPBeier

A day of mixed emotions but a wonderful time in the kitchen creating a gluten/soy/dairy/egg free Asian pork meatball dish and getting some very moving PM's from dear friends.


----------



## rozz

Last night, drunk rozz bought stuff and left the bill for sober me. Super.


----------



## Addie

rozz said:


> Last night, drunk rozz bought stuff and left the bill for sober me. Super.


 

If that is how drinking works, I am glad I don't drink.


----------



## vitauta

not worried about you in the least, roz. the immediacy with which you "get" the lesson is as rare as the unflinching honesty and directness of your posts....


----------



## rozz

Eh, it's all stuff I had planned on buying anyway (pretty dresses for work!), I had wanted to wait until my bonus check comes in next week.


----------



## LPBeier

After grocery shopping and making DH's dinner for work I am looking forward to taking some "me" time the rest of the day and for it I have a 500 piece jigsaw puzzle and a bunch of recorded shows waiting for me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hunting and gathering, Bed, Bath and Beyond and Costco, got a couple of things for the bathroom (skipped the mixer), doo-dads and a stove top griddle so I can make more than two pancakes at a time, Costco was fun, tasted two cheeses that we had to buy and a huge package of strawberries, grape tomatoes and a cheese danish, I am in heaven.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hunting and gathering, Bed, Bath and Beyond and Costco...




We did that as well.  Also grocery shopping and house cleaning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was caught drooling over the KA Pro600...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Had fun with my nephew.


----------



## babetoo

a fun day shopping on line. bought a paper lantern for entrance of living room. just for looks. also bought a couple of decorative switch plates.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was caught drooling over the KA Pro600...


You didn't get it because it doesn't match your bathroom decor?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> You didn't get it because it doesn't match your bathroom decor?



That was cold.  Also mine wasn't a Pro600.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> That was cold.  Also mine wasn't a Pro600.


Sorry, Andy, I didn't mean you any harm.  The door was open and I just had to go through it!  

(Someday I will tell you about how I destroyed our toilet with a bottle of bubble bath to make up for it! But keep it to yourself okay? )


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, Andy, I didn't mean you any harm.  The door was open and I just had to go through it!
> 
> (Someday I will tell you about how I destroyed our toilet with a bottle of bubble bath to make up for it! But keep it to yourself okay? )



No apology needed.  I'll survive.


----------



## LPBeier

Had a great time today experimenting with chocolate, going to my in-laws for dinner and celebrating the fact that DH got a full-time shift with the bus company (for the next six months until the next shift pick but as he moves up in seniority he should be able to stay with full time ones)!


----------



## simonbaker

Exhausting. Still trying to get back in the swing of things after 3 funerals.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sad for you, SB.  That's so hard.

Another wonderful day in Paradise, dreading the return and thinking, "Do I really have to go back to work?"


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> So sad for you, SB. That's so hard.
> 
> Another wonderful day in Paradise, dreading the return and thinking, "Do I really have to go back to work?"


 Thank you.  I know what you mean.  Life goes on,,, it just seems to take more effort.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Exhausting. Still trying to get back in the swing of things after 3 funerals.


I understand  - for me it was hard enough with one; though I just learned that a dear friend passed away yesterday at the young age of 94 and I will certainly go to hers as well.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Running, running, running, lunch and back to running, running, then home, put pork in the crockpot, sitting on my butt, playing on the computer, watching TV and I'm ready for bed.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Stress knots on tops of shoulders, & literal pain in neck and back is making me look forward to my chiropractor appointment.  And I was off today!


----------



## Barbara L

Our new shed was delivered and installed, which was cool, but the weather got too hot for me, which was definitely not cool.


----------



## Orryette

Nightshift - Grr. Woke up to a hot room, no power, No air con = no sleep double Grr!!  Now the digger's down so sitting on my ass with nothing to do n wide awake at 1am! What tha!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Once again, I got none of my work done, but everyone else is caught up, found out this morning I needed to drive my co-worker to to her eye surgery, at least I did not have to pick her up and I stepped on Patron's toes, he forgave me with lots of kisses and then bam! everyone was gone and I still didn't get any of my stuff done.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> I understand - for me it was hard enough with one; though I just learned that a dear friend passed away yesterday at the young age of 94 and I will certainly go to hers as well. My prayers are with you.


 You are such a kind person. All you have been through with your father says alot about you, reaching out to everyone else.


----------



## Claire

Punishment for cleaning front porch:  250 yellow jackets attack me.


----------



## babetoo

lazy lazy day


----------



## Andy M.

Went shopping at a giant Asian supermarket and came home with a bunch of goodies for dinner tonight and lunch tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Today was not one of my best.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Today was not one of my best.




They'll get better, I promise.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> They'll get better, I promise.


I'm going to hold you to that you know.


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> Went shopping at a giant Asian supermarket and came home with a bunch of goodies for dinner tonight and lunch tomorrow.




however are you able to make choices at a giant asian supermarket?  don't you come home with way too much or not nearly enough?


----------



## Andy M.

Laurie:

It's a sick and sad feeling to lose a parent. After all, you have never known life without him until now.  That feeling doesn't go away quickly.  But it does go.

Your memories of your dad won't go away ever.  Your dad will live on in you and your siblings because you are who you are in part because of him.  

When I lost my mom, it was difficult for quite a while.  Sometimes in a quiet moment months later, my eyes would fill with tears and my throat would close up with sadness a a stray thought popped into my head and triggered a memory.  I came to see the pleasure in remembering her.  I still spend time trying to recreate some of her recipes as a way of staying connected to her and my past.  I'm pleased my younger daughter has shown an interest and made some things with me.

So hang in there and do what you have to do.  There will be a lot going on in your mind and heart for a while.  Just go with the flow.  Things will take care of themselves.


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> however are you able to make choices at a giant asian supermarket?  don't you come home with way too much or not nearly enough?



It can be overwhelming.  There are so many new and different things you see nowhere else.  This place I go to is bigger than the supermarket I do my mainstream shopping in.  It's a Korean market and has a food court, an entire kimchee section.  All kinds of meats and animal parts, fish and fish parts.  

I went ther to get some stuff to make Tom Yum soup and while I was there I bought a couple of more things as well.  I f I had the energy and money, I could really go crazy.


----------



## Orryette

At work still night shift and it's raining so another very looooooooooong night. Too early to sleep damm!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Orryette said:


> At work still night shift and it's raining so another very looooooooooong night. Too early to sleep damm!



What do you do for work?  I spent 11 years on night shift, moved to days about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Orryette

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> What do you do for work?  I spent 11 years on night shift, moved to days about a year and a half ago.



I work in the mines driving those huge trucks I work 7 on 7 off alternating nightshift n day shift. Love the roster hate being away from home so much though. Work is 6hr drive from home. 

What do you do?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Orryette said:


> I work in the mines driving those huge trucks I work 7 on 7 off alternating nightshift n day shift. Love the roster hate being away from home so much though. Work is 6hr drive from home.
> 
> What do you do?



I always wanted to drive one of those big trucks!  I can't reach the pedals.

I am a nurse, taking care of the elderly.  I work both Rehab and End-of-Life (Hospice).  I'm off the floor now and working on the paperwork end, doing assessments for the various insurance and government agency's that provide payment.  I see about 6 patients a day.  Love my job!


----------



## Orryette

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I am a nurse, taking care of the elderly.  I work both Rehab and End-of-Life (Hospice).  I'm off the floor now and working on the paperwork end, doing assessments for the various insurance and government agency's that provide payment.  I see about 6 patients a day.  Love my job!



I did that too for 7yrs I looked after the elderly but  mostly quads and paraplegics and kids with cerebral palsy in their homes and absolutely loved it! These kids are some of the happiest go lucky people iv ever met!


----------



## vitauta

no question there's sacrifice involved in living nighttime hours but you have entry into a special club where time is deliciously suspended from the ordinary....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> no question there's sacrifice involved in living nighttime hours but you have entry into a special club where time is deliciously suspended from the ordinary....



You know...night shifters are _whispers_ CRAZY!  Nothing like a rousing game of frozen chicken bowling to keep things lively.


----------



## Orryette

I have an extremely over active imagination and out here in the middle of no where it can get scary ... For me. I was all alone one night and I could hear the chains on the drag line clinking in the distance and all I could think was I hope those movies about zombies r not true coz it was the perfect ambush setting!!!! :s


----------



## Addie

PF, what is the name of that place were you work? I want to drive right by it and keep going. 

Orryette, now I remember why I don't watch zombie movies. 

Are there zombie chickens?


----------



## babetoo

sewing is the operative word today.


----------



## Orryette

Addie said:
			
		

> PF, what is the name of that place were you work? I want to drive right by it and keep going.
> 
> Orryette, now I remember why I don't watch zombie movies.
> 
> Are there zombie chickens?



Lol not sure about zombie chickens but maybe zombie kangaroos lol


----------



## Andy M.

Crappy, rainy day all day so I went to get a haircut, something I have hated doing since my first one made me cry.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Crappy, rainy day all day so I went to get a haircut, something I have hated doing since my first one made me cry.


 
Did you cry this time? Did your barbar give you a lollipop?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Orryette said:
			
		

> I have an extremely over active imagination and out here in the middle of no where it can get scary ... For me. I was all alone one night and I could hear the chains on the drag line clinking in the distance and all I could think was I hope those movies about zombies r not true coz it was the perfect ambush setting!!!! :s



The hubby and I frequently prefer to travel at night because there is less traffic. All of our highways are edged by dense forests and every so often we'll come to an area that is particularly dense or shrouded in mist and I'll hear the hubby, "Oh, this would be the perfect place for a werewolf to jump out onto the road." He follows that with, "I wonder if I can get it to bite me."


----------



## DaveSoMD

Happy and joyous because I reconnected with a friend I lost touch with 15 years ago.


----------



## taxlady

DaveSoMD said:


> Happy and joyous because I reconnected with a friend I lost touch with 15 years ago.



Nice.


----------



## taxlady

Trying to get some motivation to do, well, anything but read and surf the net. I have turned into a mouse potato.

I would go for a walk, but I really, really want a cigarette, and I would accost a stranger and bum a smoke.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, what is the name of that place were you work? I want to drive right by it and keep going.
> 
> Orryette, now I remember why I don't watch zombie movies.
> 
> Are there zombie chickens?



Open all night!  Welcome to my lair!


----------



## LPBeier

My day started very slowly as I did everything I could to avoid doing the things I should, then I (finally) set up my facebook page for my cakes and had something to feel good about!


----------



## simonbaker

worked this morning put out a lunch for 50 for soup & sandwichs.  getting ready to bring the daughter to her piano festival.  Dh will travel north again for a day to meet with his siblings about getting a plan together about going through his late parents home & sheds.


----------



## Addie

Have been having a very lazy day doing nothing except playing on the 'puter and resting because I am again having angina episodes.


----------



## Alix

Woke up to warmer weather and a headache, and have spent the better part of the day trying to feel well enough to go to work.


----------



## Orryette

I spent my day (night) driving my 200t truck around in the mud  pity the bosses were there no mischief for me  lol


----------



## Claire

Met friends to watch St Patrick's day parade; lovely weather, good friends.


----------



## taxlady

Consulted with a couple who are my tax clients and broke the new (used) car on the way to the next client so I took the metro and bus home and now I'm having a few drinks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Walking in the rain, playing on the computer, making a disgusting dinner and now getting ready for bed.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Walking in the rain, playing on the computer, making a disgusting dinner and now getting ready for bed.



???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> ???



My dinner was a dud.  Good thing I'm not hungry.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My dinner was a dud.  Good thing I'm not hungry.


Aww, what happened?  I am sure it wasn't that bad.  My corned beef was a bit tough but that was because of a mix-up at DH's work.  Don't want to get into it but he texted me that dinner was yummy - husbands are very forgiving.  I am sure Shrek like it just because you made it! 

My day in a sentence,
I had a wonderful time having tea with my BFF and came home to the dogs acting out because they were left alone for a whole 2 hours (Violet "dug up" our bed covers again and Joie barked and barked for 30 minutes straight!).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Aww, what happened?  I am sure it wasn't that bad.  My corned beef was a bit tough but that was because of a mix-up at DH's work.  Don't want to get into it but he texted me that dinner was yummy - husbands are very forgiving.  I am sure Shrek like it just because you made it!
> 
> My day in a sentence,
> I had a wonderful time having tea with my BFF and came home to the dogs acting out because they were left alone for a whole 2 hours (Violet "dug up" our bed covers again and Joie barked and barked for 30 minutes straight!).



Yes, Shrek was very polite, but did not argue when it went into the trash, it smelled good, but it all tasted the same, bitter and over spiced...we had Key Lime Pie (bright green) for dessert, all was not lost.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, Shrek was very polite, but did not argue when it went into the trash, it smelled good, but it all tasted the same, bitter and over spiced...we had Key Lime Pie (bright green) for dessert, all was not lost.


 
Sounds like you didn't cook the corn beef long enough. And I never use the pickling packet that comes with some corn beef. It has been injected with a brine solution and then sits in a barrel of brine. 

Next time, plenty of water. Cover the meat completely, bring to a hard boil, lower to an active simmer and let it cook covered for at least three hours. Check frequently after two hours for tenderness. Add veggies last half hour. Cabbage last ten/fifteen minutes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Sounds like you didn't cook the corn beef long enough. And I never use the pickling packet that comes with some corn beef. It has been injected with a brine solution and then sits in a barrel of brine.
> 
> Next time, plenty of water. Cover the meat completely, bring to a hard boil, lower to an active simmer and let it cook covered for at least three hours. Check frequently after two hours for tenderness. Add veggies last half hour. Cabbage last ten/fifteen minutes.



It was the Irish Stout that I used and too much pickling spice.  This is the first time I have ever had a failure with corned beef.  That's okay, I bought another one today and I'll fix it next weekend.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was the Irish Stout that I used and too much pickling spice. This is the first time I have ever had a failure with corned beef. That's okay, I bought another one today and I'll fix it next weekend.


 
I have never heard of it being done in beer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I have never heard of it being done in beer.



An experiment that failed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mourning the idea of going home tomorrow after a fantastic vacay with friends both above and under water.


----------



## Somebunny

Housework, laundry,  great dinner Hockey Night it Canada!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> An experiment that failed.


 
You know what alcohol does to the skin. Dries it out. I would think it would do the same to meat. Since I don't drink I have no idea of what it would do to the flavor of the meat. 

Stout Beer? Sounds like it is very fat.


----------



## FluffyAngel

I awoke to left sided carpal tunnel pain radiating up to my elbow & right sided neck and shoulder pain. No bread making today. JEESH! I'm only 38, I hate to see me at 78.


----------



## Addie

FluffyAngel said:


> I awoke to left sided carpal tunnel pain radiating up to my elbow & right sided neck and shoulder pain. No bread making today. JEESH! I'm only 38, I hate to see me at 78.


 
What the heck did you do to get yourself in this situation?


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from mass. It's an overcast cool day outside. Plans to go through the garage & pass on the small kids clothes to the less fortunate.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Addie said:
			
		

> What the heck did you do to get yourself in this situation?



I blame the bread kneading for the carpal tunnel since the first time I got diagnosed with it I was a teenager making biscuits for Hardee's fast food Restuarant across from Clemson University (umm... Can you say BIZZY?) I had the rediculous surgery, quit the biscuit making, & still it came back. Flares up from time to time. As for the neck & shoulders - degenerative disc so some part of my back is frequently hurting. That's life,  & I'm still happy to have mine though.


----------



## FluffyAngel

My day actually improved greatly. We took our dog to a local dog friendly garden walk. It was a beautiful very warm day and had a great time with hubby & Dad and great exercise too. Ended virtually pain free. Pain doesn't usually start until I go to bed though. Wish me luck with sleep.


----------



## simonbaker

Got all of our errands done today. I feel so bad for Dh. He got home late from dealing with his families property. He has a terrible headache & is physically & emotionally drained.  He has to have 5 pies done for tomorrow morning. I convinced him to sleep for awhile. I don't want to wake him up, but he will be so upset if I don't.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hubby got the internet hooked up.


----------



## Barbara L

We had a pleasant but uneventful day, ending at our friends' for our regular Friday night Date Night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Hubby got the internet hooked up.



Yay!!!

Slept in on my first day of vacation.


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoy your time off princess. Well deserved.

I will be running around 3 teenagers this afternoon to the movie"Hunger Games"  then out for pizza afterwards.


----------



## LPBeier

Yesterday went from stupid to fulfilling, dealing with government bureaucracy and "humongous bank" stupidity and ending with helping out my neighbours by making my "secret recipe" brownies and some "In Memoriam" cards for a friend killed in a car crash.


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished taco's for lunch Thinking about what to get ready for the neighbors tonight.  They are coming over for supper tonight to show us their pictures from their vacation to PA.


----------



## buckytom

today was 500 cub scouts in the cold rain, hiking back and forth on muddy roads trying to earn belt loops.

it was a lot of fun, but i'm pooped and i'm in at work now until 8am, and i have to be up by 11am for a little league baseball clinic.


----------



## Claire

I thought my parents were OK; found they were both in hospital; need to go to Florida.


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> I thought my parents were OK; found they were both in hospital; need to go to Florida.



Oh no! (((Hugs Claire))). Have a safe trip.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> today was 500 cub scouts in the cold rain, hiking back and forth on muddy roads trying to earn belt loops.
> 
> it was a lot of fun, but i'm pooped and i'm in at work now until 8am, and i have to be up by 11am for a little league baseball clinic.


 
That brought a big smile to my face also. You have to love the enthusiasm of little kids. They know what real fun is. And it is contagious. You are a good Dad. You are not only 'there' but 'when' it counts. Your son has to be real proud of you.


----------



## buckytom

thank you very much, addie. that means a lot to me cominf from a great mom like you. i can only hope my son turns out as yours have.

you onow, i can't take any credit. the little guy is an amazing person. so kany people we meet comment to us that he's a special boy. strangely, 3 totally different people in the past 2 weeks, 2 of them strangers, have commented that he's going to be a mayor someday. i'm not sure if that's a common comment to make about a little kid, but he's got the charm and personality.

one of the people that said it was the cub scout trainer who was teaching him "disability awareness" for his belt loop (the cub scout version of a merit badge). to begin with, i was surprised that he chose to earn that belt loop, and when he was asked why, he said it was because he wanted to be a good citizen and help people who need it most on a daily basis.
i was blown away with his response. he barely can wipe his own butt, and he's concerned for handicapped people. lol.


----------



## Addie

Being disabled, I love that kid already.


----------



## Addie

Grocery shopping with aggravation!


----------



## Alix

Gonna be lazy today.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Being disabled, I love that kid already.


Addie, as another disabled person I can't agree with you more!  But Bucky, you know how I feel about you and your son - it is a very special bond indeed - it takes a great Dad to build a great son!


----------



## LPBeier

Yesterday was a very lazy day trying to sleep of this cold, which is actually a very bad sinus infection so today will be starting with a trip to the clinic for antibiotic .


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from lunch with daughter #2.  It's always a pleasure to spend time with my kids.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Oh no! (((Hugs Claire))). Have a safe trip.


 Keeping you in my thoughts & prayers, safe travels. Hope for the best.


----------



## Orryette

Moved into our new house and got to start unpacking all the new kitchen stuff iv been putting away for this very occasion for 3 months! So exciting!!!


----------



## taxlady

Orryette said:


> Moved into our new house and got to start unpacking all the new kitchen stuff iv been putting away for this very occasion for 3 months! So exciting!!!



w00t!


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations Orryette!

Yesterday was a mix of emotions - going back to my pain clinic with a new group of people but the old memories came back emotionally when I was handed two cards and a gift from the original group (the gift was, significantly, "The Happiness Project One-Sentence journal"...the inspiration for this thread!)


----------



## Orryette

Thanks guys 

So it turns out that bf gets gout from pre mixed drinks. Finally!!! We figured it out!! but really on the 2nd day of moving house?! Sheesh oh well I have my own lil helper today he can pass me things!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Orryette said:
			
		

> Moved into our new house and got to start unpacking all the new kitchen stuff iv been putting away for this very occasion for 3 months! So exciting!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Dawgluver

Orryette said:
			
		

> Moved into our new house and got to start unpacking all the new kitchen stuff iv been putting away for this very occasion for 3 months! So exciting!!!



So happy for you!


----------



## simonbaker

Busy morning, getting several caterings out at work, short staffed, hectic day for awhile.  Glad to be home relaxing in the recliner on DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got good news and am very happy, my stress from last week is gone...now what to do with all the adrenaline it created.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Got good news and am very happy, my stress from last week is gone...now what to do with all the adrenaline it created.



Don't leave us hanging, do tell!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Don't leave us hanging, do tell!



We won an argument with the IRS.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> We won an argument with the IRS.



You go Girl!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> We won an argument with the IRS.



That's a difficult thing to do. Congrats.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Busy morning, getting several caterings out at work, short staffed, hectic day for awhile.  Glad to be home relaxing in the recliner on DC.



Short staffed is never fun. Glad you survived the day.


----------



## CWS4322

Who knew chickens could be so fun!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Friday:

This is normally Ladies Lunch Day Out 15.00 hours ...

Today is Mexican ... Toda a Mexico ... 

Have a nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## LPBeier

I get to spend the whole day with my wonderful DH instead of passing each other as one comes home and the other leaves!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It started out bad, continued bad, has stayed bad...I'm going to sleep.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It started out bad, continued bad, has stayed bad...I'm going to sleep.


(((Hugs)))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs)))




Thanks, TL...just one of those klutzy, "poke my eye out with my fork" kind of days...all day.

 Should be better in two minutes...new day and all!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Work was good yesterday but taking the niece and nephew swimming was a blast.


----------



## simonbaker

just waking up with a good cup of coffee.


----------



## kadesma

So far so good. BUT!!!
kades


----------



## vitauta

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Work was good yesterday but taking the niece and nephew swimming was a blast.




hey, i'll bet you're able to enjoy your time with them even more now.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I get to spend the whole day with my wonderful DH instead of passing each other as one comes home and the other leaves!


It was a beautiful sunny day and we spent it paying off bills, shopping, going out for fish and chips, but I sort of over did it so our quiet evening watching a movie became me sleeping and DH playing with his new "control everything but the kitchen sink" remote!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So far, I haven't done anything to hurt myself or dropped anything...I've been awake for 25 minutes, we'll see how the day goes!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So far, I haven't done anything to hurt myself or dropped anything...I've been awake for 25 minutes, we'll see how the day goes!


Yay Princess!!!  I know that feeling of needing to find small victories!  You are doing great!


----------



## CWS4322

I love having the house in the city back, but hate moving stuff between the farmhouse and there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great day, shopping and lunch!


----------



## simonbaker

Exhausting.  Feels good to be back home.


----------



## LPBeier

A day of rest and relaxation, which would be good without the pain and cough and now watching hockey...


----------



## Dawgluver

Five cabinets cleaned out, and so not looking forward to the closets and basement!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think I've given myself pneumonia, again.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I think I've given myself pneumonia, again.



Ackkk!  How did that happen?

Quit breathing on yourself, and get well soon, PF!


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, you need to look after yourself.  You take such good care of everyone else (your staff, patients, Shrek, everyone here).  {{{{{Princess Fiona}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Ackkk!  How did that happen?
> 
> Quit breathing on yourself, and get well soon, PF!


What she said.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Ackkk!  How did that happen?
> 
> Quit breathing on yourself, and get well soon, PF!



I had another choking episode, I probably inhaled something again.  Thanks!



LPBeier said:


> Princess, you need to look after yourself.  You take such good care of everyone else (your staff, patients, Shrek, everyone here).  {{{{{Princess Fiona}}}}}



I'll be taking something and heading to bed soon.  Thank you!



taxlady said:


> What she said.



Thanks, it only hurts when I breathe...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I had another choking episode, I probably inhaled something again.  Thanks!
> 
> I'll be taking something and heading to bed soon.  Thank you!
> 
> Thanks, it only hurts when I breathe...



Yes, please get some sleep and feel better tomorrow.  Hope the breathing eases and you can get comfortable.


----------



## taxlady

My smartarse DH says, when I swallow wrong, "Eat solids; drink liquids; breath gasses."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> My smartarse DH says, when I swallow wrong, "Eat solids; drink liquids; breath gasses."



Very funny!

I'm having lots of problems still getting used to handling the dentures.  Things get past me and into the back of my throat before I can stop them.  One of these days I'll have it figured out.  I still don't eat new things in public.


----------



## simonbaker

Sending ((((((hugs))))))) with some homemade chicken noodle soup your way. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Very funny!
> 
> I'm having lots of problems still getting used to handling the dentures.  Things get past me and into the back of my throat before I can stop them.  One of these days I'll have it figured out.  I still don't eat new things in public.



So sorry, PF.  I can't imagine how hard that would be.

I may have asked before.  Would insurance cover implants?  (teeth, I mean)


----------



## LPBeier

I have had a wonderful day starting with my knee swelling going down and my throat/sinus feeling a little better, then I went to the pool and walked 150 meters in water up to about half-way between my elbows and shoulders and then visited with some friends!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Sending ((((((hugs))))))) with some homemade chicken noodle soup your way. Hope you are feeling better.



Thanks!  It is pneumonia, again.  Have the antibiotics and am taking it kinda easy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I have had a wonderful day starting with my knee swelling going down and my throat/sinus feeling a little better, then I went to the pool and walked 150 meters in water up to about half-way between my elbows and shoulders and then visited with some friends!



So good to hear!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!  It is pneumonia, again.  Have the antibiotics and am taking it kinda easy!


I think you need to remove that word "kinda" and just take it easy.  I did this weekend (didn't have much choice) and am feeling much better for it.  Big hugs and love heading your way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Work tomorrow...sleep tonight!


----------



## Addie

Getting over a lousy weekend. This and May are bad months for me every year. This year it has hit me harder than usual. My youngest daughter's birthday. May is the  anniversary of her murder. 

Now I have an earache. Nothing new, but now I have an infection in it. Eardrops as usual. I was going to wait until it was ripe, but decided against it. What is left of the abcess I will have drained on Thursday.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Getting over a lousy weekend. This and May are bad months for me every year. This year it has hit me harder than usual. My youngest daughter's birthday. May is the  anniversary of her murder.
> 
> Now I have an earache. Nothing new, but now I have an infection in it. Eardrops as usual. I was going to wait until it was ripe, but decided against it. What is left of the abcess I will have drained on Thursday.


 (((hugs))) Sounds awful. I'm glad you're getting it taken care of.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((hugs))) Sounds awful. I'm glad you're getting it taken care of.


 
I was born with ear problems. So this is nothing new. I am so used to having an earache, that I never notice it until it turns into an abscess. Sometimes I will get ear drops, but most of the time I just let the abscess ripen and it will break on it own. The only problem with that action is when it breaks when I am out in public and there is puss running out of my ear. That is embarrassing. And sickening to a lot of people. Good thing I always carry tissue with me.


----------



## CWS4322

Got back to the farm around 5:00 p.m. after a day of unpacking and installing flooring--no refugee chicken with the flock in the barn...sigh...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> Getting over a lousy weekend. This and May are bad months for me every year. This year it has hit me harder than usual. My youngest daughter's birthday. May is the  anniversary of her murder.
> 
> Now I have an earache. Nothing new, but now I have an infection in it. Eardrops as usual. I was going to wait until it was ripe, but decided against it. What is left of the abcess I will have drained on Thursday.



So sad about your daughter, Addie.  That's really rough.

Glad you're getting the earache taken care of.  Those are miserable.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Getting over a lousy weekend. This and May are bad months for me every year. This year it has hit me harder than usual. My youngest daughter's birthday. May is the  anniversary of her murder.
> 
> Now I have an earache. Nothing new, but now I have an infection in it. Eardrops as usual. I was going to wait until it was ripe, but decided against it. What is left of the abcess I will have drained on Thursday.


Hugs, hugs, hugs. Maybe I could send Myrtle to keep you company? She likes to sit on a lap and makes "chicken" purring sounds. She's very comforting. Always so sorry to hear of your daughter's murder and the horrible pain that has left behind for those who loved her.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> So sad about your daughter, Addie. That's really rough..


 
Some years it goes by and it isn't until about a week later that I even think about it. Then there are years like this one when it gets to me. She left five kids. I took the oldest one, the  oldest boy went with the father, and the three youngest were all adopted in an open adoption. Even after they were adopted  I still babysat them. Every so often one of them will call and need some information about their mother health wise. Did she have....? Her middle daughter is the absolute clone of her. Every time I see her, I see her mother in her at that age. Oddly enough, that doesn't upset me. At holidays when we are sitting around the table, we often share stories about her. Only her youngest doesn't remember her. She was only ten months old at the time. 

I am not a person to get depressed. But losing a child does do it to you. Fortunately it doesn't last too long. At least for not more than a week. So if I disappear for a short while next month, you will know why.


----------



## simonbaker

Quiet day at work.  Went shopping after work. Got a bad migrane headache on the way home.  I try not to take those pain pills for my tooth, they make me loopy.  I took one when I got home & slept for 2 hours.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Hugs, hugs, hugs. Maybe I could send Myrtle to keep you company? She likes to sit on a lap and makes "chicken" purring sounds. She's very comforting. Always so sorry to hear of your daughter's murder and the horrible pain that has left behind for those who loved her.


 
I can talk chicken with her. I learned to make those purring sounds when I was a rotten kid putting those elastics in the ground. Just have her bring along the pattern for a coat and I wll make one while she is sitting in my lap talking to me. She could tell me all about Cocky Rocky and if he is her first choice of a mate. After all, when you think about it, it is an arranged marriage. And how does she feel about sharing him with the other girls. Oh, there is so much girl talk we could do.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Some years it goes by and it isn't until about a week later that I even think about it. Then there are years like this one when it gets to me. She left five kids. I took the oldest one, the oldest boy went with the father, and the three youngest were all adopted in an open adoption. Even after they were adopted I still babysat them. Every so often one of them will call and need some information about their mother health wise. Did she have....? Her middle daughter is the absolute clone of her. Every time I see her, I see her mother in her at that age. Oddly enough, that doesn't upset me. At holidays when we are sitting around the table, we often share stories about her. Only her youngest doesn't remember her. She was only ten months old at the time.
> 
> I am not a person to get depressed. But losing a child does do it to you. Fortunately it doesn't last too long. At least for not more than a week. So if I disappear for a short while next month, you will know why.


I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your daughter. It's a sad tragedy for all involved.  If you ever need a place to vent DC is a great place.  Take care.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I can talk chicken with her. I learned to make those purring sounds when I was a rotten kid putting those elastics in the ground. Just have her bring along the pattern for a coat and I wll make one while she is sitting in my lap talking to me. She could tell me all about Cocky Rocky and if he is her first choice of a mate. After all, when you think about it, it is an arranged marriage. And how does she feel about sharing him with the other girls. Oh, there is so much girl talk we could do.


Darn--there is a silly rule about transporting chickens across the US-Canada border. Myrtle was all excited about getting a custom-made coat and girl talk!


----------



## simonbaker

Still working on this headache.  Quiet day at work, relaxing now.


----------



## Merlot

I had a younger woman in her early 50's that had a brain tumor as my therapy patient today and she was having a rough day, depressed and tearful, made me tearful as well, all I can do is strive to get her back to as much independence as I can but it's hard not to feel the pain.


----------



## LPBeier

Today had it's challenges (3 more spells of vertigo) but I am walking on air because I just completed the first month of my pain management course redo with no missed days, and now have a week off before we start the second half!


----------



## LPBeier

Merlot said:


> I had a younger woman in her early 50's that had a brain tumor as my therapy patient today and she was having a rough day, depressed and tearful, made me tearful as well, all I can do is strive to get her back to as much independence as I can but it's hard not to feel the pain.


I commend you for even wanting to try AND for allowing yourself to feel some of her pain.  The team at my pain clinic are incredible, looking after all aspects of our conditions - they can't cure us (no one can), but they are, like you, striving give us some sense of quality of life.  Good on you Merlot - I know it is your job, but it is one of compassion!


----------



## Merlot

LPBeier said:


> I commend you for even wanting to try AND for allowing yourself to feel some of her pain. The team at my pain clinic are incredible, looking after all aspects of our conditions - they can't cure us (no one can), but they are, like you, striving give us some sense of quality of life. Good on you Merlot - I know it is your job, but it is one of compassion!


 
I truly care about my patients and it is so aggravating to be around people who don't.  We have one therapist who is constantly complaining about herself (she is tired, aggravated about something or another.. stomping around... then we have a nurse who practically snaps your head off if you speak to her.)  Those are just two examples but they make me want to tell them to go find another job.  Everyone has bad days but these people are with us for a purpose and they are relying on us! (Maybe this should be in the venting thread!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Darn--there is a silly rule about transporting chickens across the US-Canada border. Myrtle was all excited about getting a custom-made coat and girl talk!



Why did the chicken cross the border?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> I truly care about my patients and it is so aggravating to be around people who don't.  We have one therapist who is constantly complaining about herself (she is tired, aggravated about something or another.. stomping around... then we have a nurse who practically snaps your head off if you speak to her.)  Those are just two examples but they make me want to tell them to go find another job.  Everyone has bad days but these people are with us for a purpose and they are relying on us! (Maybe this should be in the venting thread!)



I was hanging out at the nurses station one day, waiting to check the medication records, when one of our new (very confused) patients came up to the desk.  She was foaming at the mouth and I was alarmed.  She said, "It's kinda tangy!"  Turns out she was chewing her denture tablets...we took the box out of her room.  I am not laughing, I am NOT laughing...


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was hanging out at the nurses station one day, waiting to check the medication records, when one of our new (very confused) patients came up to the desk. She was foaming at the mouth and I was alarmed. She said, "It's kinda tangy!" Turns out she was chewing her denture tablets...we took the box out of her room. I am not laughing, I am NOT laughing...


 
me either  they also like theraputty, especially the green kind that glows in the dark.. in your teeth...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> me either  they also like theraputty, especially the green kind that glows in the dark.. in your teeth...



It's things like that, that keep me going back.  I don't want to miss a thing.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's things like that, that keep me going back.  I don't want to miss a thing.


I have to go around to different areas of the hospital during my pain clinic days.  Our group room is at the end of the hall by outpatient psychiatry, with the assessment unit and wards at the other end of the hall, behind "locked" glass doors.

There is this little elderly lady that I often see just standing by the doors looking out.  One of my classmates started laughing and discretely pointing ahead.  Here was the woman with a pair of underwear on her head and a sign in childish chicken scratch...."please help me there are crazy people here"!


----------



## Addie

Now I know why I keep coming back here day after day.  Because all of this makes perfect sense to me. It seems very normal. Nothing gets to me. Nothing gets to me. Nothing gets to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I have to go around to different areas of the hospital during my pain clinic days.  Our group room is at the end of the hall by outpatient psychiatry, with the assessment unit and wards at the other end of the hall, behind "locked" glass doors.
> 
> There is this little elderly lady that I often see just standing by the doors looking out.  One of my classmates started laughing and discretely pointing ahead.  Here was the woman with a pair of underwear on her head and a sign in childish chicken scratch...."please help me there are crazy people here"!



  Another lady was looking at her hands, would turn them over and look again, she kept flipping her hands back and forth.  I finally asked her what was wrong.  She held her hands out and said, " Look...look at them...my fingers are on backwards."

It took at least 30 minutes for me to get my breath back...


----------



## radhuni

Yesterday my DH, my daughter and I went to KFC and we enjoyed very much. The weather was also cloudy, little cooler than previous days.


----------



## Addie

Since I once got laughingly chided for posting here in more than one sentence, I will say that I had a great day because I passed my six month check up with flying colors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Since I once got laughingly chided for posting here in more than one sentence, I will say that I had a great day because I passed my six month check up with flying colors.



Yay!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yay!!!!!



+1!


----------



## LPBeier

+ 2!  Way to go Addie!


----------



## simonbaker

+3.. Good for you Addie!!


----------



## taxlady

+4 Glad to read the good news Addie


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I was hanging out at the nurses station one day, waiting to check the medication records, when one of our new (very confused) patients came up to the desk.  She was foaming at the mouth and I was alarmed.  She said, "It's kinda tangy!"  Turns out she was chewing her denture tablets...we took the box out of her room.  I am not laughing, I am NOT laughing...



I AM laughing!  Oh wow.  Remember Fizzies?  Might be a good time to reintroduce them.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was hanging out at the nurses station one day, waiting to check the medication records, when one of our new (very confused) patients came up to the desk.  She was foaming at the mouth and I was alarmed.  She said, "It's kinda tangy!"  Turns out she was chewing her denture tablets...we took the box out of her room.  I am not laughing, I am NOT laughing...


Oh yes you are and so am I in fact I'm rolling on the floor already
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I AM laughing!  Oh wow.  Remember Fizzies?  Might be a good time to reintroduce them.





kadesma said:


> Oh yes you are and so am I in fact I'm rolling on the floor already
> ma



They truly do make my day!


----------



## taxlady

Working on tax returns and delivered one.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Working on tax returns and delivered one.


I'm sorry TL, but I was reading my facebook where one of our "kids" had her baby and then I read this with you saying you "delivered one" and I was about to put in the wrong conversation "was it a boy or girl?" 

I think I will go wash my mouth out with polident now


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Since I once got laughingly chided for posting here in more than one sentence, I will say that I had a great day because I passed my six month check up with flying colors.


+5 Excellent, Addie!


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I'm sorry TL, but I was reading my facebook where one of our "kids" had her baby and then I read this with you saying you "delivered one" and I was about to put in the wrong conversation "was it a boy or girl?"
> 
> I think I will go wash my mouth out with polident now


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why did the chicken cross the border?


I don't know, but there is a silly rule about how much poultry (as in that that one eats) one can bring into Canada...I guess that might be incentive for a chicken not to cross the border--might come back processed!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm sorry TL, but I was reading my facebook where one of our "kids" had her baby and then I read this with you saying you "delivered one" and I was about to put in the wrong conversation "was it a boy or girl?"
> 
> I think I will go wash my mouth out with polident now


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I don't know, but there is a silly rule about how much poultry (as in that that one eats) one can bring into Canada...I guess that might be incentive for a chicken not to cross the border--might come back processed!



Simple really, they want to be spoiled at your place!


----------



## LPBeier

I am up and ready to go walking in the pool!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

A wonderful and extraordinaire day in the true sense. Had such an interesting lunch out with a dear friend from Bucarest, Rumania. We could not stop talking about epicurism in general & D.C. 
Nice post. T.U. Grazie. 
Margi.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I am up and ready to go walking in the pool!



Laurie, I guess we can both put hockey in the rear view mirror and focus on baseball.  I hope you are going to help me cheering on the Red Sox.


----------



## Katie H

It's a beautiful day with all chores done and nothing left but to enjoy it with my loving husband.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Laurie, I guess we can both put hockey in the rear view mirror and focus on baseball.  I hope you are going to help me cheering on the Red Sox.


Yes, sadly the only way your Bruins and my Canucks are going to do battle is if they play golf together! 

And of course you have my cheers for the Red Sox!  I have all their games on an app in my gmail calendar and we get some of them on TV here so I am following them all the way....even when they play the Jays.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Yes, sadly the only way your Bruins and my Canucks are going to do battle is if they play golf together!
> 
> And of course you have my cheers for the Red Sox!  I have all their games on an app in my gmail calendar and we get some of them on TV here so I am following them all the way....even when they play the Jays.


I don't know if it is still true, but polo used to be big with the Habs. Sort of like hockey on horseback.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> It's a beautiful day with all chores done and nothing left but to enjoy it with my loving husband.


Those are the best times!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I don't know if it is still true, but polo used to be big with the Habs. Sort of like hockey on horseback.


----------



## Andy M.

Trying to get some things done around the house to free up the weekend.  My youngest is off on a girls' weekend and just called to confirm some screwy Mapquest directions.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Congratulations Addie on your check up.

The housework, the sorting, the organizing, the goodwill hunting is never ending.  REALLY. I will have a truck load BEFORE I get anywhere near finished.  (Whispering) I think we're  hoarders...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to relax, the 10K walk/run is tomorrow, wish me warmth!


----------



## Dawgluver

Warmth!  Run like the wind, Princess!  Or, Walk like the wind!  

Great cause, good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Warmth!  Run like the wind, Princess!  Or, Walk like the wind!
> 
> Great cause, good luck!



Thanks!

If there's a good wind I might come in better than fifth from last

This is the Annual Fundraiser for the YMCA programs.  The Relay for Life is in another couple of months.


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If there's a good wind I might come in better than fifth from last
> 
> This is the Annual Fundraiser for the YMCA programs. The Relay for Life is in another couple of months.


 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If there's a good wind I might come in better than fifth from last
> 
> This is the Annual Fundraiser for the YMCA programs.  The Relay for Life is in another couple of months.


I wish you warmth, speed and good health!  Have a great time my dear friend!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm nursing my sore muscles, comforting my arthritic dog who is also in great pain, trying to get the place tidy while DH is at work and watching one of my favourite shows on Netflix, the Canadian horse ranch series, "Heartland".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I wish you warmth, speed and good health!  Have a great time my dear friend!



Maybe I should be eating chili with beans tonight...  Might give me an edge!

Thanks, LP!  Appreciated!


----------



## simonbaker

Still dealing with the pain from my extracted tooth last monday. It seems to hurt worse now than when it was still in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Still dealing with the pain from my extracted tooth last monday. It seems to hurt worse now than when it was still in.



Are you sure you don't have a dry socket?  That is very painful.  Maybe time to hit the ER, before infection sets in.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Still dealing with the pain from my extracted tooth last monday. It seems to hurt worse now than when it was still in.



Oh geez, SB.  That doesn't sound good.  I agree with PF.  

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you sure you don't have a dry socket? That is very painful. Maybe time to hit the ER, before infection sets in.


 
My thoughts exactly. When I know someone is going to get a molar extracted, I warn them about keeping their tongue out of the empty socket. In fact I over damatize the consequences and pain if they don't. Having a scab in your mouth sounds nasty. But the pain of tonguing that scab loose, is even nastier and more painful than having the molar pull without pain medication.


----------



## Merlot

Thinking I don't want to deal with my tooth due to many horror stories. Yay for bronchitis and temporary relief of tooth pain from antibiotics. 

and Simonbaker, I'm sorry it hurts


----------



## Dawgluver

Merlot said:
			
		

> Thinking I don't want to deal with my tooth due to many horror stories. Yay for bronchitis and temporary relief of tooth pain from antibiotics.
> 
> and Simonbaker, I'm sorry it hurts



Eeks!  Another tooth!  Best thing you can do is have it looked at.  Neglecting can lead to serious problems, including a brain infection.  Just do it, Merlot!


----------



## LPBeier

Simonbaker, I am another one thinking it is dry socket.  I had it with my wisdom teeth and it was no picnic.  Had it again when I had to have the "remains" of a tooth taken out of my gums after the crown snapped off twice. Please have it checked out soon.

I am also needing to go to the dentist - chipped a filling about a week ago and have been plagued with an abscess on my gum for months now (probably tied into my sinus/throat thing).  It is a good thing (or not) that my ability to withstand chronic pain makes me not feel these things but they still need to be dealt with.


----------



## Addie

And I thought I was the stubborn one. At least I know when to give in and have something with potential danger taken care of ASAP!!! 

PF, do you want to be the one to tell these nice people what the dangers of letting problems with your teeth go, are? Such as being the cause of infections leading to the brain faster than you can say your name bringing on instant death; bringing on a heart attack; causing the infection from just one tooth to spread throughout your whole mouth and you end up losing all your teeth instead of just one; loss of vision; loss of hearing; shall I go on? And I am not exaggerating. Anything to add PF? 

My sister got a rude education when she lost the central vision in one eye. And all because she wouldn't go to the dentist to have one molar filled. The infection in her tooth went into her eye. She could see you if you stood well off to the side, but not if you were standing in front of her. Made reading very difficult.


----------



## simonbaker

Thanks for the tip & concern  everyone, plans to call the dentist.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Addie for the tough love.  I actually do know the risks.  My problem is right now there are so many things going on in my life (grief, pain class, fitness, house stuff, Dad's estate hassles, etc. I am finding it hard to deal with anything.  I wish I DID feel the pain of the teeth problems, then I would be more inclined to do something about it.  But I have the next week off and am planning (or have already booked) dentist, doctor, orthopedist, eye doctor, etc. appointments.  

Oh, and just so it doesn't sound like the whole week is about doctors, I also have hair and spa appointments to pamper myself!


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I was hanging out at the nurses station one day, waiting to check the medication records, when one of our new (very confused) patients came up to the desk.  She was foaming at the mouth and I was alarmed.  She said, "It's kinda tangy!"  Turns out she was chewing her denture tablets...we took the box out of her room.  I am not laughing, I am NOT laughing...



My mom has brushed her teeth, not once, but TWICE with preperation H.....  She isn't old enough to be senile, quite yet!  She said that it isn't easy to rinse out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> And I thought I was the stubborn one. At least I know when to give in and have something with potential danger taken care of ASAP!!!
> 
> PF, do you want to be the one to tell these nice people what the dangers of letting problems with your teeth go, are? Such as being the cause of infections leading to the brain faster than you can say your name bringing on instant death; bringing on a heart attack; causing the infection from just one tooth to spread throughout your whole mouth and you end up losing all your teeth instead of just one; loss of vision; loss of hearing; shall I go on? And I am not exaggerating. Anything to add PF?
> 
> My sister got a rude education when she lost the central vision in one eye. And all because she wouldn't go to the dentist to have one molar filled. The infection in her tooth went into her eye. She could see you if you stood well off to the side, but not if you were standing in front of her. Made reading very difficult.



Addie is absolutely correct.  It's no fun losing all your teeth, but the potential for infected teeth causing multiple other problems throughout your body is enormous.  Take care of your teeth!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wild, wet, cold, tired and exhilarating, my walk went well, I don't know my standing yet in the throng, but I did come in in the middle somewhere.  I still don't know if they were able to get an official picture of me, as I was in a mass of about 40 people who pretty much stayed the same for the whole run.

Now, I can move up to running...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wild, wet, cold, tired and exhilarating, my walk went well, I don't know my standing yet in the throng, but I did come in in the middle somewhere.  I still don't know if they were able to get an official picture of me, as I was in a mass of about 40 people who pretty much stayed the same for the whole run.
> 
> Now, I can move up to running...



Congrats Princess!!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Wild, wet, cold, tired and exhilarating, my walk went well, I don't know my standing yet in the throng, but I did come in in the middle somewhere.  I still don't know if they were able to get an official picture of me, as I was in a mass of about 40 people who pretty much stayed the same for the whole run.
> 
> Now, I can move up to running...



Congrats!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Wild, wet, cold, tired and exhilarating, my walk went well, I don't know my standing yet in the throng, but I did come in in the middle somewhere.  I still don't know if they were able to get an official picture of me, as I was in a mass of about 40 people who pretty much stayed the same for the whole run.
> 
> Now, I can move up to running...



Bravo, PF!  Congrats!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks All! 

There were about 2500 runners/walkers for the 10K.  No pics of me, drat!  It's okay, I looked like a drowned rat anyway, I'll have Shrek get a pic of me in my run shirt and number later.  Ended up getting in a hot shower for about 45 minutes.  For once I couldn't get warm.

The 5K runners started popping up around 7K, they blew past us like we were standing still.


----------



## FluffyAngel

That's awesome Princess! Our facility has been raising money for relay for life also. Fun fun.  We sold all kinds of weird things from old vinyl albums warped into bowls to bird houses, hot dog plates, car washes, pocketbooks...you name it - we sold it! Even the residents got into it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FluffyAngel said:


> That's awesome Princess! Our facility has been raising money for relay for life also. Fun fun.  We sold all kinds of weird things from old vinyl albums warped into bowls to bird houses, hot dog plates, car washes, pocketbooks...you name it - we sold it! Even the residents got into it.



Thanks!

This run was for the YMCA.

Our fundraising for Relay is still going on with Raffle Baskets, our garage sale, we will be having a plant sale soon and then private donations from our sponsors for how many hours we walk during Relay.  My Dad is sponsoring me for $50 an hour.


----------



## simonbaker

Great job pf!
You are a real inspiration.

Lazy day for me. The dentist does not work on saturday. I called & he refilled my script. for pain killers. I am pretty sure I have some kind of infection.  Found some biaxin in the cuboard so I have been taking that too.  Knocked me out for most of the day, feeling somewhat better. Still have the pain in my head & real scratchey throat.


----------



## Merlot

Great job PF!


----------



## taxlady

I'm impressed PF -  way to go.

My day: worked on tax returns; made phone calls; sent emails with questions; gave people completed tax returns; and then went to the Danish Club 90th anniversary dinner party and had a great time and got tiddly and now I'm pooped.


----------



## FluffyAngel

My well cared for & parked way out in bottom of the lot car was dented by a shopping cart from a negligent shopper at my Ingles grocery store today.  Not a scratch on my car until today. It's just a car - that I work very diligently to keep neat & clean & safe. It's just disappointing that people can be so careless & Negligent.  Then I have to pay for their negligence.


----------



## FluffyAngel

FluffyAngel said:
			
		

> My well cared for & parked way out in bottom of the lot car was dented by a shopping cart from a negligent shopper at my Ingles grocery store today.  Not a scratch on my car until today. It's just a car - that I work very diligently to keep neat & clean & safe. It's just disappointing that people can be so careless & Negligent.  Then I have to pay for their negligence.



Sorry.  Needed to vent.


----------



## Dawgluver

FluffyAngel said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Needed to vent.



No sorry at all!  That truly sucks, FA!

We usually try to hit up the local greenhouse prior to Mothers Day, and it was cold, miserable, raining, and DH complained incessantly, but I got my pick of toms, peppers, and annuals, so I'm happy, though my wallet is MUCH lighter!


----------



## taxlady

Spent the day relaxing after the big part of tax season then went out for Chinese and a short drive.


----------



## LPBeier

Took an emotional nose-dive and realized that I need to let go of some things (snotty bank employees) and cling to others (like my DC family).


----------



## Soma

How do you give yourself pneumonia, Princess?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> How do you give yourself pneumonia, Princess?



Choke on food or fluids and inhale some.  It's official name is Aspiration Pneumonia, this is the type that most elderly get...of course I am a bit before my time with this.  One of these days I'll learn how to eat.


----------



## Soma

I do that too, PF, if I eat too quickly. It helps to slow down A LOT, as if the Queen (or insert your preferred Dignitary) were watching me eat.
It also helps if I watch how my breath is moving as I eat...i.e. never inhale as I swallow.

Good luck and take care (and slow down!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> I do that too, PF, if I eat too quickly. It helps to slow down A LOT, as if the Queen (or insert your preferred Dignitary) were watching me eat.
> It also helps if I watch how my breath is moving as I eat...i.e. never inhale as I swallow.
> 
> Good luck and take care (and slow down!)



Actually, it's trying to eat with dentures...not easy to get used to, you can't really feel the food in your mouth and it gets away from you.  I'm about decided I can only eat very soft food or very crispy...no steak


----------



## Soma

Oh dear, are dentures new to you? I don't have any, but sympathize.

and I do apologize if my "slow down" sounded like a bossy command; I should have asked it as a question, like: "_can_ you slow down?"

but I also just remembered how my DH chides me if I talk and eat at the same time. He prefers to eat in silence, and has noticed that I take in a lot of air talking while eating. So I'm trying that now too.....not easy, but it sure does eliminate the coughing or choking, and the mood at mealtimes is calmer! Wish I'd grown up in a quieter home.

Were you serious about the pneumonia? Is it possible to get pneumonia from choking or coughing too much? I thought it needed a virus, or special bacteria....


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, it's trying to eat with dentures...not easy to get used to, you can't really feel the food in your mouth and it gets away from you. I'm about decided I can only eat very soft food or very crispy...no steak



I never eat with my dentures unless I am in a restautant. Then I only order soft foods that don't require a lot of chewing. At home I can eat steaks without them.


----------



## simonbaker

Very challenging day with dh again.  How long should this take?!


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Very challenging day with dh again.  How long should this take?!



There's no specific time.  Maybe he would benefit from grief counseling.


----------



## simonbaker

I could'nt agree more. Getting through to him feels impossible.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I could'nt agree more. Getting through to him feels impossible.



Is there a friend or relative that could help look at grief counseling, Simonbaker?  Sometimes the spouse is too close, and receives the brunt, even though he doesn't mean it towards you.  He's angry and depressed, not your fault.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I could'nt agree more. Getting through to him feels impossible.



Maybe a friend from church could talk to him, sometimes it takes someone on the fringe to help out and get the grieving person to open up.  Sounds to me like your DH is about ready to implode from his grief and he doesn't know how to safely release it.  Grief is so very subjective and the person feeling it does not see what is happening around them.  See if a friend can help you with this, have him out for coffee or whatever.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you all for your positive thoughts & concern.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe a friend from church could talk to him, sometimes it takes someone on the fringe to help out and get the grieving person to open up.  Sounds to me like your DH is about ready to implode from his grief and he doesn't know how to safely release it.  Grief is so very subjective and the person feeling it does not see what is happening around them.  See if a friend can help you with this, have him out for coffee or whatever.


What the Princess and everyone else is saying, simonbaker, it totally true.  As I said in an earlier post, I am going through the same thing.  Today is 2 months since Dad passed away and the grief just hit me yesterday like a ton of bricks.  I received some literature from the hospice society (he was transferred to hospice 8 hours before he passed away) but just kept putting it on the bottom of the pile.  Yesterday after posting here I got the courage to call and the lady I spoke to said I would really benefit from grief counseling.  I don't know about in the US, but here your loved one doesn't have to have died in hospice to get counseling.  It is something to look into.  

I will keep you and your hubby in my prayers.  I know with me I can't put a time limit on this....I looked after Dad for the last three years and am now having to adjust not only to his not being here, but to do with my time.

Men tend to push things in more than women, but I still can relate - please give him all the time he needs, but also encourage him to seek help as I am going to do and not put all the weight on your shoulders.

Maybe we can PM if you would like.  Sometimes there is strength in numbers


----------



## radhuni

Very much tiring, so intense heat and humid weather. DH is suffering from heat stroke and I also getting cramps in my limbs.


----------



## Soma

So sorry you're suffering this. I missed the thread about what your DH is grieving about.
It took me a full year to get over my 84-yr old mother's death. I had a lot of support, and still it hurt like heck. My spiritual beliefs and community helped the most.


----------



## Addie

Right now my day sucks big time. I was all ready at 9 o'clock ready for pick up to Winthrop. It is 9:55 now and they just show up. Pick up time was supposed to be 9:20 for a 9:30 appointment. I am so p.o.'d. Transportation makes their own rules. If they think I was non-compliant before, wait til they see what I can do to transportation. I will be holding them right to the schedule or I don't go. Four years of this foolishness is enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Right now my day sucks big time. I was all ready at 9 o'clock ready for pick up to Winthrop. It is 9:55 now and they just show up. Pick up time was supposed to be 9:20 for a 9:30 appointment. I am so p.o.'d. Transportation makes their own rules. If they think I was non-compliant before, wait til they see what I can do to transportation. I will be holding them right to the schedule or I don't go. Four years of this foolishness is enough.



Go get 'em Addie!  That is so wrong and unprofessional.  Hopefully you don't have to pay for a missed appointment, if so I would take it out of transport.


----------



## LPBeier

My day has been a tough one.  My sinus and gum infections are taking a toll on me and I have to go tomorrow to get a test on my replaced knee to make sure there is no infection there too as it is also very painful.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Right now my day sucks big time. I was all ready at 9 o'clock ready for pick up to Winthrop. It is 9:55 now and they just show up. Pick up time was supposed to be 9:20 for a 9:30 appointment. I am so p.o.'d. Transportation makes their own rules. If they think I was non-compliant before, wait til they see what I can do to transportation. I will be holding them right to the schedule or I don't go. Four years of this foolishness is enough.


Addie, I am not sure what type of transportation but I am guessing it is similar to what my husband does. He drives accessibility buses called "HandyDART".  Right now he is at home on a two-hour layover because they have nothing for him.  Earlier they had him so over booked he had to drop a couple of clients and hope another driver could take them over because he wouldn't get it all done. I am a client and for me to get a ride for my pool exercises, I have to be ready at 5:10 am and they can pick me up within 15 minutes either direction of that!  My swimming starts at 6 am  and it is a 15 minute drive!  We both get very frustrated so I understand and feel for you.


----------



## FluffyAngel

I'm sorry for anyone who had a less than palatable day.  I sincerely hope tomorrow is the start of a fantastic weekend for everyone.
I will be working 40 hours Friday through Monday, & I'm just hoping to make it to Tuesday without Injury.  My today was fantastic!  Started out with a great old fashioned country breakfast then spent it swimming all at my best friend's house.  Grateful for amazing & loving friends.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Go get 'em Addie! That is so wrong and unprofessional. Hopefully you don't have to pay for a missed appointment, if so I would take it out of transport.


 
No money out of my pocket. But it sure is a lot of aggravation. I can file a formal grievance which they do take seriously. They have to file every grievance with Medicare. I would rather handle it in my own way. Be on time, or I don't go. A few of them and they sit up and take notice.


----------



## vitauta

personally, i would (and do) schedule appointments with plenty of lee time, even if i am driving myself.  i would rather wait for a while at my destination than sweat my transportation to show up on time, or have some other unforeseen delay in my plans.


----------



## Addie

There is only a ten minute travel time for any one of the two places my appointments are. The problem is the dispatcher for my Winthrop appointments. He is used to having me picked up at ten a.m. When you give him an earlier pickup time, he makes the mistakes of "thinking." Also, he doesn't listen when you call in for a pickup. I hate to be the cause of anyone losing their job. But that is what it is going to come to. I prefer early morning appointments. A lot of times, they are still trying to clean up on the morning appointments after lunch. There is always one patient that puts them behind.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> There is only a ten minute travel time for any one of the two places my appointments are. The problem is the dispatcher for my Winthrop appointments. He is used to having me picked up at ten a.m. When you give him an earlier pickup time, he makes the mistakes of "thinking." Also, he doesn't listen when you call in for a pickup. I hate to be the cause of anyone losing their job. But that is what it is going to come to. I prefer early morning appointments. A lot of times, they are still trying to clean up on the morning appointments after lunch. There is always one patient that puts them behind.


Addie, as I said below, my DH is a driver.  Yes, patients put them behind but it is usually the fault of the scheduler, NOT the patient.  He has a couple of clients who are regularly late so he has the station give them a 10 minute reminder call (my Dad used to get them and they are great - you know exactly when your ride will arrive - it is an automated recording).  Also, the drivers can see their morning schedule on the screen.  If the scheduler has under/over booked them it is up the the driver to have it fixed - there are other drivers who can pick up the slack.  It isn't a perfect system by any means.  And they do rely on customers to call in with complaints to help get it into gear.

You won't necessarily get the driver in trouble, but complain and maybe the underlying problem will be solved.  Of course this is presuming your transportation works the same way.


----------



## Addie

The systme is pretty much the same. The problem is with the dispatcher that sets up the schedule each day for the drivers. He is so used to my normal pickup time at ten a.m., that when I have an early morning appointment, he thinks it is a mistake and changes it without confirming it. It must be ten o'clock. The two girls in the office who call in the pickup are great. Very rarely do they make a mistake. Maybe twice a year. And they have a very hard job. Keeping track of the comings and goings of a couple of hundred patients on a daily basis. It is the dispatcher, not the drivers who is at fault. 

My appointment has been rescheduled again for next Wednesday at 9:30 a.m. Pickup time again is at 9 a.m. If he changes it again, I will file a formal grievance. Or "formal concern" as they now call it. 

As most of the drivers are Latinos, so is the dispatcher. I can understand that. But the schedule is written in English and the dispatcher is the one who writes it up on the computer and hands them out for each driver. All information for pickup and drop offs comes from the two girls in Winthrop. Each driver is given a list of all their pickups and the time. Each list is different. The system works as long as the dispatcher doesn't try to think and make decisions that are wrong. The driver that will be picking me up also will be making pickups in East Boston and Winthrop on the way to the day care center in Winthrop. But when I have an early pickup time, that throws his schedule off and the driver has to make a special trip for just me. That is when the dispatcher changes the schedule to what he is used to. He doesn't like changes.


----------



## Addie

One more footnote.

I am ALWAYS ready early. I am sitting dowstairs, outside weather permitting waiting at least ten to fifteen minutes ahead of the pickup time. I hate to keep people waiting.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> My day has been a tough one.  My sinus and gum infections are taking a toll on me and I have to go tomorrow to get a test on my replaced knee to make sure there is no infection there too as it is also very painful.


(((hugs))) I really hope you have a better day and get all that sh stuff taken care of soon.


----------



## Andy M.

It's been crappy weather all week.  Rainy, damp and cold.  I don't have a clue what's for dinner.  I had planned one or two grill/smoker meals this week and haven't been able to do either.

Maybe I can sell take-out to my honey.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It's been crappy weather all week. Rainy, damp and cold. I don't have a clue what's for dinner. I had planned one or two grill/smoker meals this week and haven't been able to do either.
> 
> Maybe I can sell take-out to my honey.


 
I have some errands to run and can't take the scooter out in the rain. But we are supposed to see sun this weekend.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> One more footnote.
> 
> I am ALWAYS ready early. I am sitting dowstairs, outside weather permitting waiting at least ten to fifteen minutes ahead of the pickup time. I hate to keep people waiting.


I wouldn't expect anything else from you Addie  and I mean it in the best of ways!  My Dad was ALWAYS ready by 8:45 even though his ride wouldn't come until between 9:00 and 9:15.  He got the reminder call but it was so HE knew when they were coming....even though he was sitting in his wheelchair facing the door for half an hour!


----------



## Addie

My mother was an Adams. As in John, Sam and that rabble rousing bunch of treasonous folks. All my life I heard; "An Adams would never...." An Adams would always ...." And one of the 'always' was being on time. There is no such thing as being fashionably late. She considered keeping people waiting for you as the height of rudeness. 

I drive my daughter crazy. When she is going to drive me somewhere, I am waiting at least a half hour before she has even started to get ready.


----------



## LPBeier

My Dad's philosophy was "early" meant 1/2 hour early "on time" meant 15 minutes early and "late" was being there when the appointment was for.


----------



## buckytom

addie, have you seen the miniseries on pbs about john adams? it's excellent, starring paul giamatti and laura linney. i liked it so much i bought it on dvd, which my father "borrowed" shortly thereafter. i hope it's in his will that i get it back because that's probably the only way i'll see it again, lol.

my "day" friday isn't going to end until monday morning. i'm working a double shift today until 3pm, then a doctor's appointment, then cub scouts, then baseball practice, then back to work at 11pm to 8am, then straight to the field for my boy's first baseball game tomorrow, then lunch with dw and my boy, then back to work at 4pm to 8am sunday for another double shift, then go home and sleep for an hour before we go to a strawberry festival sunday, then back to work at 11pm sunday night.

so friday will end sometime on monday when i get home and pass out.


----------



## LPBeier

My day is turning out awesome, even if I am not feeling that way - I started out walking 300 meters in the pool (with speed and direction change-ups) and came home to DH making us smoothies for breakfast and informing me to get ready as we are going to the 1 pm showing of the premier of "The Avengers" and then to Nando's for an early dinner and home to watch the final Harry Potter!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> My day is turning out awesome, even if I am not feeling that way - I started out walking 300 meters in the pool (with speed and direction change-ups) and came home to DH making us smoothies for breakfast and informing me to get ready as we are going to the 1 pm showing of the premier of "The Avengers" and then to Nando's for an early dinner and home to watch the final Harry Potter!


 
Sounds like DH is a keeper. 

Buckytom, I need a nap after all that. If you feel rested, it will be because I slept for you. And yes I have seen the series on John Adams.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Sounds like DH is a keeper.



Yes he is - our date got cut short.  Just after we walked into the theatre, popcorn, drink and 3d glasses in hand (45 minutes before it starts so I can get a suitable seat where I can stretch my leg), he got a call from work (actually his second job where he remains on call at a group home).  The assistant manager's Mom is sick and the Dad is in the hospital so DH said he would go in for 5 if she could do the first two hours.  He has a heart of gold and while I was looking forward to the rest of the evening, I am can't get mad.  

Besides, tomorrow he pays.....following me around IKEA!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Yes he is - our date got cut short. Just after we walked into the theatre, popcorn, drink and 3d glasses in hand (45 minutes before it starts so I can get a suitable seat where I can stretch my leg), he got a call from work (actually his second job where he remains on call at a group home). The assistant manager's Mom is sick and the Dad is in the hospital so DH said he would go in for 5 if she could do the first two hours. He has a heart of gold and while I was looking forward to the rest of the evening, I am can't get mad.
> 
> Besides, tomorrow he pays.....following me around IKEA!


 
You know LP, I never mention it, but everyone in this building always has something nice to say about me. There are only three of us in the building that has a computer. One is not really computer literate. And the other is in and out of the hospital all the time. So when someone needs information or help with applying for a government program, I am only too happy to help them and print out any forms they may need. I have been able to get more than half of the residents on food stamps. Come recertification time for their yearly residence, I help them get an up-to-date form stating their yearly income from SS. Otherwise, the would have to go to the SS office in the next town. And for some, that would be a hardship. 

There are some people that when it comes to giving assistance to others just comes naturally. Your husband and I belong to that group. We do it not looking for accolades, but it is there to be done, so we do it without thinking. You can bet and take comfort in knowing that there are folks who always have nice things to say about him also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> My Dad's philosophy was "early" meant 1/2 hour early "on time" meant 15 minutes early and "late" was being there when the appointment was for.



That's exactly how I think and plan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was so busy working along, I looked up at the clock and realized I should have clocked out an hour before...the Facility Admin is going to have kittens over that!  At least I'm not a clock watcher


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> My day has been a tough one. My sinus and gum infections are taking a toll on me and I have to go tomorrow to get a test on my replaced knee to make sure there is no infection there too as it is also very painful.


 I am sorry to hear about your gum infections, I just got over dry socket & that was way painful too.  Hope your knee results turn out to be a good thing.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I am sorry to hear about your gum infections, I just got over dry socket & that was way painful too.  Hope your knee results turn out to be a good thing.


Thanks, simonbaker!  It was tough - they take blood tests and then put a needle into the knee area to see if they pull any infection.  I will find out the results on Tuesday.

My problem is that I really don't have a lot of pain with the sinus and gum.  That (and my Dad) are why I let it go on since January and now am at risk for other infections such as my knee.  Because of my chronic pain I don't feel acute pain like others do.  I sat in an ER waiting room for 6 hours with a lodged kidney stone the size of a large pea because I wasn't screaming in pain .  But my pain management clinic is really helping me work through these things and take care of myself better .

I am glad your dry socket is better.  Those can hurt something awful.


----------



## LPBeier

(I was trying to figure out where to put this, and decided bringing back this thread would work.....this isn't my sentence, just an explanation! )

First my Dad, then my friend's Mom and now my beloved next door neighbour has been taken to hospital with breathing problems and cardiac arrest and it doesn't look good - my day is sad .


----------



## Soma

So sorry, LP! may things look up soon for your Dad, especially. Is it air pollution in the area where he lives, or heart probls? Well, whatever, here's hoping they find some relief, if not a downright cure. Stay strong!


----------



## LPBeier

Soma said:


> So sorry, LP! may things look up soon for your Dad, especially. Is it air pollution in the area where he lives, or heart probls? Well, whatever, here's hoping they find some relief, if not a downright cure. Stay strong!


Soma, my Dad passed away in March.  It was a blessing as he was suffering from many conditions.  What I meant was first my Dad passed away, then a friend's mother who I was close too died last week and now my great friend and neighbour is fighting for her life today.  I apologize for not being clear.  I sometimes think everyone here knows everything .


----------



## simonbaker

Hope it all turns out for the best.  Keeping you in positive thoughts & prayer.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Simonbaker.  No news yet but she is not doing well.  It is just a shock for me because I was over there last night - her daughter is taking all my Dad's bedroom furniture.  So it brings up memories of Dad and I was just another funeral on Tuesday.  But I am fine.


----------



## simonbaker

Take care of yourself!  Everyone else needs your strength right now too.  I can tell what a strong person you are with all the stuff you went through with your dad.  You are a survivor!


----------



## LPBeier

My wonderful hubby took me to Costco for a hot dog lunch, and then we had to go across the river in the early evening as I had a breathing test (I am breathing so I guess I passed ) and he then took me to our favourite fish and chip place - I ate more today than I have in a week total!


----------



## simonbaker

We had a rummage sale today. There was alot of other events going on today downtown, plan better next time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Helped Shrek break out for a ride and ice cream, then I dropped him off, told him I loved him, but I was going home early. (he was yawning more than I was)


----------



## luckytrim

my day in a sentence ??? 99 YEARS!!


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> my day in a sentence ??? 99 YEARS!!


Oh dear! What's happening?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yesterday in a sentance:

It's just a minor change people, please go take your prozack.


----------



## LPBeier

My yesterday in three words - a real pain!


----------



## simonbaker

painfull. My knees are killing me.


----------



## Rocklobster

Heatwave


----------



## Andy M.

Grandson and I went in the pool to help deal with the 90º+ temperatures followed by pizza for lunch.


----------



## babetoo

a little of this and a little of that, but mostly a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here wondering if it is 92ºF. at 9:30 p.m., what is it going to ne like tomorrow.


----------



## bakechef

Went to the farmer's market, it was really hot and humid, had lunch with my other half and came home to make cobbler.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I brought an Ogre home with me...I hope my parents like him.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I brought an Ogre home with me...I hope my parents like him.



Oh, sweetness, yay, clap, finallly, bounce!!!!

Oops, that's not a sentence.

Anyway, congrats, PF and Shrek!!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Oh, sweetness, yay, clap, finallly, bounce!!!!
> 
> Oops, that's not a sentence.
> 
> Anyway, congrats, PF and Shrek!!!!



+1

Nothing too note-worthy today, just work, dinner and teasing the furball.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, sweetness, yay, clap, finallly, bounce!!!!
> 
> Oops, that's not a sentence.
> 
> Anyway, congrats, PF and Shrek!!!!



Thanks!  I'm just so happy I finally got him home.   It's been a long two and a half weeks!

Just got his dressing change done, wound looks great!  The wound clinic gave me a recipe for making my own sterile normal saline for cleansing the wound.  Dead easy, I got a couple (case) of quart Ball jars for storing it.  Good thing I know how to water bath can.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm just so happy I finally got him home.   It's been a long two and a half weeks!
> 
> Just got his dressing change done, wound looks great!  The wound clinic gave me a recipe for making my own sterile normal saline for cleansing the wound.  Dead easy, I got a couple (case) of quart Ball jars for storing it.  Good thing I know how to water bath can.



Doncha just love a good cooking forum!   We can do it all!  

Welcome home, Shrek!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks! I'm just so happy I finally got him home. It's been a long two and a half weeks!
> 
> Just got his dressing change done, wound looks great! The wound clinic gave me a recipe for making my own sterile normal saline for cleansing the wound. Dead easy, I got a couple (case) of quart Ball jars for storing it. Good thing I know how to water bath can.


 
And the romance continues.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> And the romance continues.



I thought we were Tragedy and Comedy...


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!  I'm just so happy I finally got him home.   It's been a long two and a half weeks!
> 
> Just got his dressing change done, wound looks great!  The wound clinic gave me a recipe for making my own sterile normal saline for cleansing the wound.  Dead easy, I got a couple (case) of quart Ball jars for storing it.  Good thing I know how to water bath can.



if pf starts asking for brining or pickling recipes in the near future, we know where the extra saline went...


i'm happy he's home.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought we were Tragedy and Comedy...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> if pf starts asking for brining or pickling recipes in the near future, we know where the extra saline went...
> 
> 
> i'm happy he's home.



ROFL!!!  As long as I don't try to use pickle juice to change his dressing...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!  As long as I don't try to use pickle juice to change his dressing...



Oh no!  The horror!

Run, Shrek!  Run!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  The horror!
> 
> Run, Shrek!  Run!



You mean waddle faster...his wound is good, but not that good!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks to the antics of certain members here, the sage advice of a dear friend, a hug from my hubby and the constant attention of my loveable mutt (Violet), today has ended much better than it started!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You mean waddle faster...his wound is good, but not that good!


On one hand all of this has helped me feel better and on the other the laughter has made the pain worse - but I can take it! 

I am so glad you have your Ogre back.  I am sure he will heal twice as fast in his own home.  Hugs to both of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> On one hand all of this has helped me feel better and on the other the laughter has made the pain worse - but I can take it!
> 
> I am so glad you have your Ogre back.  I am sure he will heal twice as fast in his own home.  Hugs to both of you.



Glad we made you laugh!


----------



## simonbaker

Glad to hear your ogre is home safe & sound.  Your tlc will have him on the mend in no time.


----------



## babetoo

a really good productive day and i feel wonderful.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> a really good productive day and i feel wonderful.



Glad to read that someone had a productive day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Glad to hear your ogre is home safe & sound.  Your tlc will have him on the mend in no time.



Should hear him roar when the tape is pulled off...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Should hear him roar when the tape is pulled off...



Pulling the tape off is the fun part.


----------



## kadesma

4 grqandkids spent the night bed time came at 1 in the morning and now french toast thanks to Pa then a full day of enjoing these little ones how wonderful they are. I'm so lucky
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Pulling the tape off is the fun part.



I keep telling him that!

He wanted to look at it finally and I got him a mirror, he handed it back and was kinda green around the gills.  Good thing I can look at it!


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing day, I finally have a day off!


----------



## LPBeier

Went for some blood tests and x-rays, then Costco for french fries and gravy, then came home and had a nap, followed by watching some TV with my family - the day began a little yucky, but just kept getting better!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmm...gravy and fries...


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Went for some blood tests and x-rays, then Costco for french fries and gravy, then came home and had a nap, followed by watching some TV with my family - the day began a little yucky, but just kept getting better!


Just kept getting better is good.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:
			
		

> Just kept getting better is good.



I think fries and gravy are the new chicken soup for making you feel better! ;-)


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> mmm...gravy and fries...



Yeah Princess, thanks for the correction. I too like some fries with my fries...specially with my throat!


----------



## Uncle Bob

HOT.............


----------



## babetoo

just a sleep in , lazy sunday.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Yeah Princess, thanks for the correction. I too like some fries with my fries...specially with my throat!


That was supposed to be fries with my gravy 

Today was a very quiet day - I got lots done but also rested a lot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> That was supposed to be fries with my gravy
> 
> Today was a very quiet day - I got lots done but also rested a lot.



I knew that...

Have to get Shrek to bed and get his dressing change done.  He's been sleeping in his chair for the past hour or more.


----------



## Kylie1969

Relaxing day here, watched some Grand Designs UK and some Masterchef Australia


----------



## babetoo

just getting started.


----------



## simonbaker

Very productive day. Getting ready for some large caterings this week.


----------



## Kylie1969

Recovering from a birthday hangover and a cold


----------



## LPBeier

Not one of my best days but I ended up accomplishing quite a bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't need no stinkin' sleep...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't need no stinkin' sleep...


You mean you were up too?  We could have had tea!  

Oh, darn that's right you live too far away.


----------



## Andy M.

It must be an epidemic.  I did not sleep well last night.  I was really tired yesterday so I expected to sleep well and long.  I was wrong on both counts.


----------



## Chef Munky

Something must be in the air. I didn't get much sleep last night either. Went to bed @ 10:30 pm. Slept until 2:30. Wasn't able to get back to sleep until 8:00am. Thankfully my inner alarm clock woke me up to get up by 9:00am.

Maybe I just did too much yesterday. The adrenalin was still going. Maybe not. My insomnia has been getting worse for a few weeks now. Last week I woke up @8:30 am one day. Wasn't able to sleep at all that night. Finally crashed at 2:00 pm the next day..

Munky.


----------



## Skittle68

Filling my day with housework, no munching!


----------



## babetoo

doc visit is over and staples are out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> You mean you were up too?  We could have had tea!
> 
> Oh, darn that's right you live too far away.





Andy M. said:


> It must be an epidemic.  I did not sleep well last night.  I was really tired yesterday so I expected to sleep well and long.  I was wrong on both counts.





Chef Munky said:


> Something must be in the air. I didn't get much sleep last night either. Went to bed @ 10:30 pm. Slept until 2:30. Wasn't able to get back to sleep until 8:00am. Thankfully my inner alarm clock woke me up to get up by 9:00am.
> 
> Maybe I just did too much yesterday. The adrenalin was still going. Maybe not. My insomnia has been getting worse for a few weeks now. Last week I woke up @8:30 am one day. Wasn't able to sleep at all that night. Finally crashed at 2:00 pm the next day..
> 
> Munky.




I sleep fine, at first but wake up at 2:30 am, wide awake not just roll over and back to sleep.  I laid there until 4:30 hoping to go back to sleep, only dozed a couple of times, my brain just will not shut off.  Took a nap @ 10 am until 12:30, fine after that.

My guy took me to 5 Guys...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> doc visit is over and staples are out.



No new info on why you are passing out?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> No new info on why you are passing out?



+1 

???


----------



## justplainbill

Bought some General Mills (NYSE:GIS). sold some Illinois Tool Works (NYSE:ITW), and Procter & Gamble(NYSE:PG); cut 1/2 acre of lawn.


----------



## simonbaker

Exhausting.  Getting alot accomplished daily for some large caterings this week.


----------



## kadesma

Being dialyzed is so tiring I've been coming home and falling asleep each time now. I guess I must need to sleep.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

Busy morning shopping, now just relaxing at home


----------



## Andy M.

Grandson is graduating from pre-school.  Ceremony tonight @6:00.  

I had to wait until high school for a graduation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Grandson is graduating from pre-school.  Ceremony tonight @6:00.
> 
> I had to wait until high school for a graduation.



Maybe GS doesn't need further schooling, since he's already learned everything.  Then he can spend all his time with Grandpa.  He's a smart boy, he's going to love school once he gets going.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Grandson is graduating from pre-school. Ceremony tonight @6:00.
> 
> I had to wait until high school for a graduation.


 
I know what you mean Andy. With 17 gkids, I am constantly getting notices that so and so is "graduating" to the next grade and there will be a party. I refuse to attend any of them until they graduate from the 12th grade and then college. Going on to the next grade is what they are supposed to do. I refuse to give them a present or attend a party for them. Making the honor roll for the whole year is something to celebrate. Unfortunately for me, we have a number of kids that do that every year. I would be broke if I gave a present to every one of them. 

What ever happened to giving a watch for graduation?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...What ever happened to giving a watch for graduation?



I'd like to know what happened to the watch I was supposed to get for graduation!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I'd like to know what happened to the watch I was supposed to get for graduation!


 
Your diploma was supposed to allow you to find a job so you could buy your own watch.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Your diploma was supposed to allow you to find a job so you could buy your own watch.




Yup.  That happened.  Actually I've bought several over the years.  I'm currently wearing a Seiko I bought over 30 years ago.


----------



## Kylie1969

About to head out to the shops and buy some things for our lemon curd tart


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No new info on why you are passing out?



no, he said they took all the tests in the e.r. that he would have ordered. MRI, etc. everything was fine. there is one more test that will tell if you are having seizures. i want to think about it. he said slim to none chance that i am. i trust him. sitting or lying to long and then jumping is a common cause. as i left he said, don't break anything important. now i happen to think that is funny, not flip. bottom line, they really don't have a clue.


----------



## babetoo

i did some wash and knitted a lot as it was  very hot good to just sit in front of fan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> no, he said they took all the tests in the e.r. that he would have ordered. MRI, etc. everything was fine. there is one more test that will tell if you are having seizures. i want to think about it. he said slim to none chance that i am. i trust him. sitting or lying to long and then jumping is a common cause. as i left he said, don't break anything important. now i happen to think that is funny, not flip. bottom line, they really don't have a clue.



In other words...Orthostatic Hypotension...your blood pressure drops when you stand quickly.  Love you Babe, take it easy!  And yes, no breaking anything and stay hydrated in the heat!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In other words...Orthostatic Hypotension...your blood pressure drops when you stand quickly. Love you Babe, take it easy! And yes, no breaking anything and stay hydrated in the heat!


 
You know PF, I went on Ranexa, a fairly new drug for angina. Everytime I laid down, I would get so dizzy, that I would almost pass out. I hesitated to mention it to my doctor for fear he would think I was going mad. So he looked it up. It is one of the side effects of the drug. Instead of getting dizzy when I stand, it was just the opposite. But I still take my time standing up. So I am danged if I do and danged if I don't. I get dizzy no matter what I do. Let's face it. I am just an old dizzy broad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> You know PF, I went on Ranexa, a fairly new drug for angina. Everytime I laid down, I would get so dizzy, that I would almost pass out. I hesitated to mention it to my doctor for fear he would think I was going mad. So he looked it up. It is one of the side effects of the drug. Instead of getting dizzy when I stand, it was just the opposite. But I still take my time standing up. So I am danged if I do and danged if I don't. I get dizzy no matter what I do. Let's face it. I am just an old dizzy broad.



That one lead me on a merry chase!  I looked up Ranexa and got sidetracked into looking at statins for lowering cholesterol.  

Any medication changes should be a first clue when having odd effects and should always be mentioned to your doctor...(if they think you are crazy you get a new med)  Seriously, some side effects can start out as merely bothersome but become serious if ignored.

And I think all of us become dizzy old broads...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That one lead me on a merry chase! I looked up Ranexa and got sidetracked into looking at statins for lowering cholesterol.
> 
> Any medication changes should be a first clue when having odd effects and should always be mentioned to your doctor...(if they think you are crazy you get a new med) Seriously, some side effects can start out as merely bothersome but become serious if ignored.
> 
> And I think all of us become dizzy old broads...


 
I just got back from the ultra sound tests. When I laid down, I laid down on my back. Had to tilt my head way back so they could do the neck. I got so dizzy, I passed out. Scared the bejesus out of the technician. She ran to get the nurse. By then I had come to. I had to explain what happened and why. The nurse had to go look up Ranexa. She had never heard of it either.That is the third RN that hadn't heard of it counting you. 

If I lay down on my side first, and then turn over slowly onto my back, I am fine. But if I lay down on my back first, I get dizzy as heck. 

I was put on this drug because I could not get the angina under control. I was being rushed into the ER almost every other day with severe angina pain and the nitro wasn't helping. Take a hit, wait five, take another hit, wait five, take another hit, call 911. I had visions of myself becoming a Victorian bedbound invalid. The Ranexa stopped it the first day I took it. I love this drug.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My first treadmill Stress test, after it was over, my blood pressure shot up to 340/180.  They were all freaking out and I was gasping at them I just needed a drink of water, I couldn't catch my breath and was suffocating in front of them.  One of the nurses finally brought me a glass of water and I was then able to breathe, my BP came back down to normal levels in seconds.

I am always amazed by the people who will not listen to the patient.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am always amazed by the people who will not listen to the patient.


 
The last time I had a stress test on the treadmill, I tried to tell the technician that I can't do the incline. She wouldn't listen. The second she raised it up, I fell. She listened then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Should have seen the techs during the second test, I was running full incline as fast as they could get it and couldn't get my heart rate over 90...I hadn't been told to not take my meds before the test and my beta-blocker was working.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Should have seen the techs during the second test, I was running full incline as fast as they could get it and couldn't get my heart rate over 90...I hadn't been told to not take my meds before the test and my beta-blocker was working.


 
And no one told me that the ultra sound for my stomach was NPO. I usually don't eat until three or four in the afternoon. But I took a bite of an Italian cooked sausage this morning. That sure created some gas in the ultra sound.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> And no one told me that the ultra sound for my stomach was NPO. I usually don't eat until three or four in the afternoon. But I took a bite of an Italian cooked sausage this morning. That sure created some gas in the ultra sound.


----------



## LPBeier

My day so far - it's raining and I am achy all over


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well at least they had something interesting to look at.


----------



## Kylie1969

My day so far has been coffee and now some breakfast


----------



## LPBeier

We have had a relaxing day - rain stopped us from going for a drive in the country to get berries but didn't dampen our moods!


----------



## Kylie1969

We have a place in the hills here too where you can pick your own strawberries, we are going to do that in Spring, nothing like a nice drive up in the hills


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> We have had a relaxing day - rain stopped us from going for a drive in the country to get berries but didn't dampen our moods!


We had a couple of rainy days. I just think of how nice and cool the weather is with the rain.


----------



## babetoo

read, knitting, and spent some time on line. lazy day.


----------



## justplainbill

Hiding from the heat in our air conditioned bedroom.  Coming out every 3 hours for a smoke or 2.  Have not taken a stress test since 1995.  Back then I think the test cost $1,200 and they seemed disappointed that that I performed the test with no problems.  Sorta doubt I could do the same today; 17 years of retirement and a  sedentary routine spent managing investments on the PC have taken their toll.  Wish I could find something personally satisfying to do with the past 12 years of  investment gains.


----------



## simonbaker

Productive, early morning & a relaxing evening.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I love living close enough to my sister that we can walk over to each other's places and borrow lemon juice.


----------



## babetoo

barely getting started. maybe a glass of iced coffee will help. all i must do is clean the stove top and hood. i put all the grates , etc in the dishwasher yesterday so need clean stove to put them back on. after that, don't know. nothing fun, that's for sure.


----------



## Addie

Went shopping at 7:30 a.m., came home, put groceries away, delivered foods to church, sat out on the patio and did some sewing, came back in, too hot, took a nap and here I am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

picked up money, prescriptions, tissue, lunch, did laundry, fended off a too friendly, drunk, "new friend", finally had to get management involved, home now, laundry put away, finally eating my lunch and still have gobs to do before I go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> picked up money, prescriptions, tissue, lunch, did laundry, *fended off a too friendly, drunk, "new friend", finally had to get management involved*, home now, laundry put away, finally eating my lunch and still have gobs to do before I go back to work tomorrow.


Might be a thought to take Excalibur with you on laundry days. 

I have been nursing a sick hubby while not feeling 100% myself so a very quiet day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, PF.  You forgot Excalibur?

Too hot even for the pool, so it's dishes and laundry.


----------



## chopper

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> I love living close enough to my sister that we can walk over to each other's places and borrow lemon juice.



You are so very lucky to have family close by. I left Michigan at 18 years and have never gone back. That is where most of my family is.

Ok, just to clarify, I go back. I just haven't lived there.


----------



## LPBeier

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I love living close enough to my sister that we can walk over to each other's places and borrow lemon juice.



Do you ever borrow anything else?  The old cliche used to be borrowing a cup of sugar!


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing after a busy day.  Went to the pool after work & that felt great!


----------



## JamieOliverDennis

Car insurance hell served with pork chops and onion gravy.


----------



## babetoo

boy i got a lot done. don't know where all this energy is coming from but i like it.l


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> *Might be a thought to take Excalibur with you on laundry days.*
> 
> I have been nursing a sick hubby while not feeling 100% myself so a very quiet day.



That could be fun...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no, PF.  You forgot Excalibur?
> 
> Too hot even for the pool, so it's dishes and laundry.



I won't forget next time.


----------



## LPBeier

I had a most awesome day, walking along the dikes in a local seaside community with hubby and the dogs, ending with fish and chips, lattes and gelato!


----------



## NYBrit

My day can be summed up simply by saying:

I need a better job!


----------



## babetoo

did housework


----------



## PrincessFiona60

you don't want to know...


----------



## CWS4322

It was a HOT, humid, dirty, stinky kind of day in the garden and the fields.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hot and humid here today, too - managed to gather up a couple of bags of paperbacks and empty crossword puzzle books to take out to the senior center.


----------



## chopper

Housework, lunch with a friend, weekend getaway, oh my!


----------



## Addie

Went to Winthrop for appointment with doctor and got three things taken care of: Blood pressure issues, sugar readings and nodules on one finger that are painful and ready for day surgery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tiny dog, me, in office together, we had fun.


----------



## Kylie1969

So far, eventful


----------



## simonbaker

Drove 5 hours home & relaxing at home.


----------



## Kylie1969

Freezing morning, moving about at home to keep warm and drinking lots of coffee


----------



## Hoot

Internet ok...no internet...funeral.....internet ok....whiskey


----------



## Kylie1969

The whiskey and internet part sounds good Hoot


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Freezing morning, moving about at home to keep warm and drinking lots of coffee


 
You do have heat, don't you?


----------



## CWS4322

I can describe today using one word: busy.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> I can describe today using one word: busy.


Ditto.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> You do have heat, don't you?



We do Addie...I had only just put the heating on, so it was still a bit chilly


----------



## babetoo

got half of craft closet sorted.


----------



## Kylie1969

Breakfast, forum, off to the shops


----------



## kadesma

Re-doing my pantry. DH really did a job on it when I was in the hospital and It's taken me forever to get it turned back to the way I want it. Yeeeesh he really made a mess in there.
kades


----------



## Cindercat

First day of teacher meetings at school #1. Two thirds of day spent with police training for armed intruder responses. They told us to get out if we can, barricade the door if we can't escape & attack if intruder enters room. My group had to escape to a behind a building up the hill from school. My body is not up to that so I'm sore. Then I had to pack a bunch of stuff into my van & move it into my room in school #2.  Tired!


----------



## Addie

Cindercat said:


> First day of teacher meetings at school #1. Two thirds of day spent with police training for armed intruder responses. They told us to get out if we can, barricade the door if we can't escape & attack if intruder enters room. My group had to escape to a behind a building up the hill from school. My body is not up to that so I'm sore. Then I had to pack a bunch of stuff into my van & move it into my room in school #2. Tired!


 
I am curious about how they told you to attack the intruder with students in the room. Did they suggest that all the students participate? Are the windows in the room low enough for the kids to go out of? With all the nuts out there in the world, I can understand the need for such training.


----------



## LPBeier

Today was both tiring and rewarding all rolled up in one.


----------



## Addie

Why oh why do I punish myself? I insist that just about anything I buy has to be 100% cotton. I have a 90 inch table cloth and topper that is all cotton. I washed them and when they were dry, I just tossed them in a pile. Of course they got all wrinkled. So now I am standing at the ironing board and I have to keep stopping because I can't stand too long. It is going to take me at least one hour to iron this stupid tablecloth because I just tossed it in a pile to get all wrinkled. I hate taking my pain pills. They leave my mouth so dry. I will  just muddle through. Get up and iron, sit down, let pain subside, iron some more, etc. I will get my nice stool that I can sit on and iron while sitting down. It even has little steps for my short little legs.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Why oh why do I punish myself? I insist that just about anything I buy has to be 100% cotton. I have a 90 inch table cloth and topper that is all cotton. I washed them and when they were dry, I just tossed them in a pile. Of course they got all wrinkled. So now I am standing at the ironing board and I have to keep stopping because I can't stand too long. It is going to take me at least one hour to iron this stupid tablecloth because I just tossed it in a pile to get all wrinkled. I hate taking my pain pills. They leave my mouth so dry. I will  just muddle through. Get up and iron, sit down, let pain subside, iron some more, etc. I will get my nice stool that I can sit on and iron while sitting down. It even has little steps for my short little legs.


They make beautiful polyester tablecloths. It's just about the only thing I will buy in polyester. Doesn't stain as easily as natural fibre and comes out of the dryer looking good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Why oh why do I punish myself? I insist that just about anything I buy has to be 100% cotton. I have a 90 inch table cloth and topper that is all cotton. I washed them and when they were dry, I just tossed them in a pile. Of course they got all wrinkled. So now I am standing at the ironing board and I have to keep stopping because I can't stand too long. It is going to take me at least one hour to iron this stupid tablecloth because I just tossed it in a pile to get all wrinkled. I hate taking my pain pills. They leave my mouth so dry. I will  just muddle through. Get up and iron, sit down, let pain subside, iron some more, etc. I will get my nice stool that I can sit on and iron while sitting down. It even has little steps for my short little legs.



That's what the stool is for...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's what the stool is for...


 
Indeed it is. There are moments when I am muddling through and then I remember the stool. It has saved me from so much pain standing. Thank you. Sometimes I think I just enjoying punishing myself.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> They make beautiful polyester tablecloths. It's just about the only thing I will buy in polyester. Doesn't stain as easily as natural fibre and comes out of the dryer looking good.


 
And they are less expensive. 100% cotton anything is always costing more.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very eventful and I learnt a few things too


----------



## Addie

I am not sure which day. Monday just runs into Tuesday since I haven't gone to bed yet.


----------



## Kylie1969

How long has it been since you have slept Addie?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> How long has it been since you have slept Addie?


 
I had an hour nap this afternoon. Or Monday afternoon. I am not very active due to my hip and spine problems. So I don't require much sleep. And sinice I live alone, I can sleep whenever I want to. I don't have to go by any schedule. On days when I go shopping or have some other activity outside my home, I find that I do get tired around midnight and will fall asleep for the whole night.


----------



## Kylie1969

It sounds like you spent a lot of time awake then Addie

Do you watch much TV?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It sounds like you spent a lot of time awake then Addie
> 
> Do you watch much TV?


 
The TV is always on, but a lot of the time I have the sound muted. Right now while I am on the computer, I have it muted and am listening to a Welsh folk song that I have loved since childhood. All Through The Night. I have a CD that my son helped me with. It plays for about 1.5 hours of the same song over and over. Harry was kind enough to guide me to the site. And I can't thank him enough. I had this song played at my daughter's wake when she died.


----------



## simonbaker

We have not gotton out of our p.j's all day. It feels good to just stay home & relax. It seems there is always something to do. It is so nice to have a down day. Our 13 year old is bored of course.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> We have not gotton out of our p.j's all day. It feels good to just stay home & relax. It seems there is always something to do. It is so nice to have a down day. Our 13 year old is bored of course.


 
That is the kind of day when a board game comes in handy. Scrabble, Yatzee, Monopoly. It gives the family a chance to have some quality time  together. And a lot of fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wiener dog races!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Wiener dog races!!!!



Who won?


----------



## Kylie1969

Got out of bed, had coffee, had breakfast, relaxing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Who won?



Not the one called "Bolt" LOL!  He was so fat his belly dragged on the ground.  The winner of the "Little Smokies"(under 3 years) was a cutie named Bean.  The winner of the "Frankfurters" was Dudley, a long-haired gent and a sweetheart.  He thought I was a good place to hide from the sun.  The winner of the "Bratwursts" a cuddler named Lulu.

There was a Great Pyrenees, looking for adoption, who kept finding me and would just lean on me.  The handler said I would have to take her home...I reluctantly said No...

150 adoptees (feline and canine) at the beginning of the event, five hours later only 20 were left.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Not the one called "Bolt" LOL!  He was so fat his belly dragged on the ground.  The winner of the "Little Smokies"(under 3 years) was a cutie named Bean.  The winner of the "Frankfurters" was Dudley, a long-haired gent and a sweetheart.  He thought I was a good place to hide from the sun.  The winner of the "Bratwursts" a cuddler named Lulu.
> 
> There was a Great Pyrenees, looking for adoption, who kept finding me and would just lean on me.  The handler said I would have to take her home...I reluctantly said No...
> 
> 150 adoptees (feline and canine) at the beginning of the event, five hours later only 20 were left.



Oh, good news!  Hope the remaining furbabies can find a home. What a wonderful cause!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not the one called "Bolt" LOL!  He was so fat his belly dragged on the ground.



ROFL 

Not quite the right name for that one then


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, good news!  Hope the remaining furbabies can find a home. What a wonderful cause!



And half of all the adoption fees went to Animeals and their No-Kill Shelter as sponsors for the event.  All of the local pet adoption agencies were there.


----------



## LPBeier

My last 24 hours included 9 hours in the ER with the worst doctor ever (no tests but knows what isn't wrong with me namely everything) and 15 hours sleeping thanks to all the narcotics I didn't want; meanwhile the pain hasn't lessened and I missed the last day of the conference.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> My last 24 hours included 9 hours in the ER with the worst doctor ever (no tests but knows what isn't wrong with me namely everything) and 15 hours sleeping thanks to all the narcotics I didn't want; meanwhile the pain hasn't lessened and I missed the last day of the conference.


I am sorry to hear about your day. Hope you can get some restful time at home.


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> My last 24 hours included 9 hours in the ER with the worst doctor ever (no tests but knows what isn't wrong with me namely everything) and 15 hours sleeping thanks to all the narcotics I didn't want; meanwhile the pain hasn't lessened and I missed the last day of the conference.



LP, so sorry to hear you are in so much pain


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, I'm so sorry you had such a bad time with ER. And then people wonder why we don't want to go unless it's really serious.

I had an ER doctor tell me I shouldn't be wearing a brace; that my kneecap wasn't broken; that it was arthritis; and that I shouldn't be such a baby. He hadn't even bothered to look at the X-ray. My kneecap was broken. But most of the ER doctors with whom I have dealt have been much better.


----------



## Kylie1969

Long walk, feeling tired, time for coffee and a power nap in the recliner


----------



## LPBeier

Very tired, in full pain mode and emotionally drained today, but knowing my Violet is okay (and the fact that hubby just pulled his bus up out front) makes the day a good one!


----------



## Somebunny

Annual auditor visit


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold, raining, hailing, windy..me warm and cosy inside with the gas heating on relaxing on the recliner


----------



## Luca Lazzari

LPBeier said:


> Very tired, in full pain mode and emotionally drained today, but knowing my Violet is okay (and the fact that hubby just pulled his bus up out front) makes the day a good one!



Very sorry for your condition, LPBeier. A big virtual hug from me.
I'm a lucky one, about pain. I've been through one year of bursts of agonizing pain, I couldn't even walk, I waked up at night, filled the bath tub with cold water, put the feet in trying to get some relief, but always ended banging my head against the wall crying.
Eventually I was diagnosed with gout, so I started taking drugs and the nightmare ended.

Wish you the best of luck for your life and your family

Luca


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not the one called "Bolt" LOL! He was so fat his belly dragged on the ground. The winner of the "Little Smokies"(under 3 years) was a cutie named Bean. The winner of the "Frankfurters" was Dudley, a long-haired gent and a sweetheart. He thought I was a good place to hide from the sun. The winner of the "Bratwursts" a cuddler named Lulu.
> 
> There was a Great Pyrenees, looking for adoption, who kept finding me and would just lean on me. The handler said I would have to take her home...I reluctantly said No...
> 
> 150 adoptees (feline and canine) at the beginning of the event, five hours later only 20 were left.


 
That sounds like a really successful day to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Very tired, in full pain mode and emotionally drained today, but knowing my Violet is okay (and the fact that hubby just pulled his bus up out front) makes the day a good one!



Don't the neighbors wonder about that bus that stays parked in front of your place?!?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> That sounds like a really successful day to me.



We had fun!


----------



## Addie

I have a large wad of gauze in my groin and it makes walking very difficult and painful.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't the neighbors wonder about that bus that stays parked in front of your place?!?



Since it is an "Accessibility Bus" for the elderly and physically/mentally challenged, they just think that it takes a really long time for this passenger to get on and off.   One of his buddies takes his breaks at home too, at the other end of the complex....so at least it looks like "he" gets around a bit!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I have a large wad of gauze in my groin and it makes walking very difficult and painful.


 I am sorry to hear that you are in so much pain.Sending healing thoughts & prayers your way.


----------



## Kylie1969

Busy, busy busy


----------



## chopper

TGIF!!!


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> TGIF!!!


+1


----------



## Somebunny

Perhaps "too much on my plate" :/


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> TGIF!!!



+2


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Trying not to think to much.


----------



## Kylie1969

Baking, gardening and playing Hidden Object Games


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> +2


 
Or.... POFTS  Piss on Friday, Tomorrow is Saturday!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Or.... POFTS  Piss on Friday, Tomorrow is Saturday!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes that is funny I agree


----------

